# Ho trovato per caso foto hard personali sul cell della mia fidanzata!!!!



## Magician1986 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
Senza dirle niente ho fatto un'altra azione (discutibile ahimè, ma spinto da quello che ho visto non ho potuto riunciare a farlo): ho preso il suo telefono per vedere se qualche messaggio mi potesse confermare ciò, ma nulla di nulla (ovviamente potrebbe avere cancellato il tutto)...
Oltre a ciò ultimamente va bene il rapporto, non ho notato nulla che potesse destare sospetti...
Ora non so che fare ragazzi, non la ho ancora affrontata direttamente 
1): perchè non ho la prova inconfutabile del tradimento, 
2): se fosse appunto falsa l'accusa, mi accuserebbe a sua volta (con ragione) di aver violato la sua privacy.
Io voglio bene a lei (siamo insieme da 6 anni, e abbiamo intenzione di ristrutturare casa e sposarci), spero sia una cosa "personale" e non ci sia dietro un'altro "lui".
So che non è stato un gesto nobile il mio di "spiare", e credetemi a questo punto era meglio non farlo (oltre ad essere illegale)
Ragazzi che fareste nelle mie condizioni? Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

Io me ne starei zitto


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sono recenti? Nel caso, prenditi una nuova sim, fatti un paio di foto simili con un primo piano alla Sergio Leone sulla bestiaccia, e mandagliele dal nuovo numero, scrivendo: appena cambiato, sei la prima a cui lo do, volevo inaugurarlo con un mio pensiero! E vedi se risponde... 
Seriamente, mai frugare se tutto va bene... finchè la barca va, lasciala andare.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

Domanda: Che senso ha farsi foto intime col cellulare per tenersele? 
Poi vedi tu, tieni comunque le antenne in alto, se non vuoi che al posto delle antenne ti spuntino delle protuberanze ossee.


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io me ne starei zitto





Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...


Ai tempi miei bastava lo specchietto per vedersi meglio li. Adesso con la tecnologia si può memorizzare e confrontare... Mha. Benvenuto comunque.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

certo adesso una non può nemmeno fotografarsi la biscottina in santa pace che viene pure spiata  che tempi.. 

scherzo, benvenuto. per due foto ipotizzare il tradimento mi sembra azzardato...


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sono selfie o foto scattate da un altro, presumibilmente?
Dove le teneva?
In che cartella, intendo.
Ad agosto era in vacanza con te?


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono selfie o foto scattate da un altro, presumibilmente?
> Dove le teneva?
> In che cartella, intendo.
> Ad agosto era in vacanza con te?


se il cell di lei e' rootato, basta un programmino che fa il backup anche di WA e scopre subito se le ha inviate e a chi...50€ e passano i dubbi (o arrivano conferme)


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...



Scusa la domanda,ma sta a pecora?


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda,ma sta a pecora?


sei er peggio!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*MA*



banshee ha detto:


> sei er peggio!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scusa perchè?


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa perchè?


perchè m'hai fatto ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> perchè m'hai fatto ridere :rotfl::rotfl:



Ah perchè la domanda ha un suo perchè.
Se si masturba e basta è una cosa....se sta a pecora...sicuro non è per lei....


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah perchè la domanda ha un suo perchè.
> Se si masturba e basta è una cosa....se sta a pecora...sicuro non è per lei....


no questa me la spieghi ... cioè se sta da davanti può pure essere per lei, se sta a pecora per un altro?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Ovvio*



banshee ha detto:


> no questa me la spieghi ... cioè se sta da davanti può pure essere per lei, se sta a pecora per un altro?



CERTAMENTE.
Se dovessi chiedere una foto ad una donna...ma che me frega come si masturba scusa?Gli chiedo una foto a pecora,la pecora parla per una donna....


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> CERTAMENTE.
> Se dovessi chiedere una foto ad una donna...ma che me frega come si masturba scusa?Gli chiedo una foto a pecora,la pecora parla per una donna....


ho capito...
 ma se c'è una possibilità che una donna si faccia delle foto da sola senza per forza doverle inviare a qualcuno, ciò non esclude il fatto che possa farsene anche in varie posizioni ....o no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ho capito...
> ma se c'è una possibilità che una donna si faccia delle foto da sola senza per forza doverle inviare a qualcuno, ciò non esclude il fatto che possa farsene anche in varie posizioni ....o no?


A me la pecora  insospettisce....


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me la pecora  insospettisce....


mmmh ok.... vediamo cosa dice il nostro nuovo amico..

fa caldo pure oggi qui, ma che è....! sembra primavera


----------



## Magician1986 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Da sè (riconosco le zone intime della mia ragazza)
Probabilmente era anche per questioni di autoerotismo eh!
Le ha fatte in agosto, e cmq lavoravo in quel giorno!


----------



## Magician1986 (11 Gennaio 2016)

No non è a pecora 
Sono sicuro che sono sue (riconosco le zone intime della mia ragazza), in più c'era lo sfondo della nostra camera
Probabilmente era anche per questioni di autoerotismo eh!
Le ha fatte in agosto, e cmq lavoravo in quel giorno!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda: Che senso ha farsi foto intime col cellulare per tenersele?
> Poi vedi tu, tieni comunque le antenne in alto, se non vuoi che al posto delle antenne ti spuntino delle protuberanze ossee.


Mi tocca quotarti. QUOTO. In grande, per di più.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...



Ciao.
Era meglio non sapere, non spiare, non guardare...ora hai quel chiodo lì fisso. Difficile dirti che fare. Era agosto, magari doveva controllare se con la ceretta aveva fatto un bel lavoro???
I miei figli usano il Cell come uno specchio....io no 
Dipende dall'età...


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao��.
> Era meglio non sapere, non spiare, non guardare...ora hai quel chiodo lì fisso. Difficile dirti che fare. Era agosto, magari doveva controllare se con la ceretta aveva fatto un bel lavoro???
> *I miei figli usano il Cell come uno specchio....io no *
> Dipende dall'età...



tra l'altro, infatti... io ogni tanto sì, ma nemmeno tanto... ma ho amiche ed amici che si fotografano continuamente  :rotfl: senza inviare a nessuno


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tra l'altro, infatti... io ogni tanto sì, ma nemmeno tanto... ma ho amiche ed amici che si fotografano continuamente  :rotfl: senza inviare a nessuno



Si fotografano continuamente a pecora?ma che amici hai?me li presenti?le amiche ovviamente....


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fotografano continuamente a pecora?ma che amici hai?me li presenti?le amiche ovviamente....


ma no a pecora:rotfl::rotfl: cioè poi boh che ne so non ho mai visto... se vengoa sapere di tale inclinazione delle mie amiche te fo sapè :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma no a pecora:rotfl::rotfl: cioè poi boh che ne so non ho mai visto... se vengoa sapere di tale inclinazione delle mie amiche te fo sapè :singleeye:



Spero.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> No non è a pecora
> Sono sicuro che sono sue (riconosco le zone intime della mia ragazza), in più c'era lo sfondo della nostra camera
> Probabilmente era anche per questioni di autoerotismo eh!
> Le ha fatte in agosto, e cmq lavoravo in quel giorno!


insomma ti stai ponendo un problema che non esiste


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero.


aspetta che scrivo loro "oh ragà ma che vi fate le foto a pecora? no perchè nel caso c'è un amico mio che si chiama mastro oscuro che ......." :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta che scrivo loro "oh ragà ma che vi fate le foto a pecora? no perchè nel caso c'è un amico mio che si chiama mastro oscuro che ......." :carneval:


Un'amica lo farebbe...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un'amica lo farebbe...:rotfl:


l'ho fatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> l'ho fatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Grazie...fammi sapere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> CERTAMENTE.
> Se dovessi chiedere una foto ad una donna...ma che me frega come si masturba scusa?Gli chiedo una foto a pecora,la pecora parla per una donna....


Un video a pecora mentre si masturba, casomai 
Provinciali


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un video a pecora mentre si masturba, casomai
> Provinciali


Non sono tecnologico...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono tecnologico...


Male
:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> No non è a pecora
> Sono sicuro che sono sue (riconosco le zone intime della mia ragazza), in più c'era lo sfondo della nostra camera
> Probabilmente era anche per questioni di autoerotismo eh!
> Le ha fatte in agosto, e cmq lavoravo in quel giorno!


Non solo ti ha tradito, ma lo ha fatto nel vostro letto. Un film già visto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Male
> :rotfl:


Bene,starei steso in un bagno,ictus e pisello fuori le mutande....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non solo ti ha tradito, ma lo ha fatto nel vostro letto. Un film già visto.


Ha parlato il grande capo del club dei Moralisti Anonimi.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non solo ti ha tradito, ma lo ha fatto nel vostro letto. Un film già visto.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ha parlato il grande capo del club dei Moralisti Anonimi.


no ma più che altro... un paio di selfie scattati in camera sono la prova inoppugnabile di un tradimento consumato e per giunta nel loro letto? 

ma che prova è?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ha parlato il grande capo del club dei Moralisti Anonimi.


Mai detto di essere un moralista. Hai dei problemi? Io ho raccontato la mia storia e detto come mi sono comportato io senza mai, e dico mai,  dare giudizi sulle persone,  a differenza di te che mi dici moralista.
Semmai ho dato delle mie opinioni sulle situazioni, mai sulle persone.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mai detto di essere un moralista. Hai dei problemi? Io ho raccontato la mia storia e detto come mi sono comportato io senza mai, e dico mai,  dare giudizi sulle persone,  a differenza di te che mi dici moralista.
> Semmai ho dato delle mie opinioni sulle situazioni, mai sulle persone.


non hai dato un giudizio di valore ma hai sentenziato che questa ragazza ha tradito sicuramente e per giunta nel loro letto... ad una persona in confusione che viene qui a porre un quesito... che abbiamo anche cercato di sdrammatizzare, peraltro. Proprio perchè non ci sono prove, nè conversazioni, nè telefonate... un paio di selfie...si è cercato di alleggerire....

è meglio ridimensionare, secondo me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no ma più che altro... un paio di selfie scattati in camera sono la prova inoppugnabile di un tradimento consumato e per giunta nel loro letto?
> 
> ma che prova è?


Sarà che con l'età sono diventato diffidente ... o rincoglionito ... il che non cambia al momento quella che è solo una mia opinione è che spero, per lui, sia pure sbagliata.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sarà che con l'età sono diventato diffidente ... o rincoglionito ... il che non cambia al momento quella che è solo una mia opinione è che spero, per lui, sia pure sbagliata.


eh appunto, t'avevo risposto sopra.... sicuramente sei diffidente  io invece cercavo di vedere il lato leggero...

speriamo per lui che abbia ragione io..!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non hai dato un giudizio di valore ma hai sentenziato che questa ragazza ha tradito sicuramente e per giunta nel loro letto... ad una persona in confusione che viene qui a porre un quesito... che abbiamo anche cercato di sdrammatizzare, peraltro. Proprio perchè non ci sono prove, nè conversazioni, nè telefonate... un paio di selfie...si è cercato di alleggerire....
> 
> è meglio ridimensionare, secondo me.


Propendo per il rincoglionito se ti fa stare meglio.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Propendo per il rincoglionito se ti fa stare meglio.



a me? io sto tanto bene grazie  ma per mia inclinazione non vendo mai la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo preso...

due selfie sono poca prova.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fotografano continuamente a pecora?ma che amici hai?me li presenti?le amiche ovviamente....


:rotfl:Be' te pareva !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un video a pecora mentre si masturba, casomai
> Provinciali


In effetti


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me? io sto tanto bene grazie  ma per mia inclinazione non vendo mai la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo preso...
> 
> due selfie sono poca prova.


Certo ... io ho dato una mia opinione sulla cosa. Tu, al di là di dire che non è come la penso io, che idea hai della cosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non solo ti ha tradito, ma lo ha fatto nel vostro letto. Un film già visto.


Ma che sei mago maghello ?!


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no ma più che altro... un paio di selfie scattati in camera sono la prova inoppugnabile di un tradimento consumato e per giunta nel loro letto?
> 
> ma che prova è?



Pero'  non credo una si fotografi se è  con un altro,  può  invede essere stato l'altro a fotografarla. 

In alternativa può  essersi fotografata x un altro,  m viene in mente l'ex amante del marito di MARY o la moglie di DANNY. 

O altre amanti che lo facevano.

Farlo x se stesse mah....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che sei mago maghello ?!


No ... già spiegato ... solo rincoglionito.


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non credo una si fotografi se è  con un altro,  può  invede essere stato l'altro a fotografarla.
> 
> In alternativa può  essersi fotografata x un altro,  m viene in mente l'ex amante del marito di MARY o la moglie di DANNY.
> 
> ...


Io lo faccio per controllare che sia tutto a posto...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non credo una si fotografi se è  con un altro,  può  invede essere stato l'altro a fotografarla.
> 
> In alternativa può  essersi fotografata x un altro,  m viene in mente l'ex amante del marito di MARY o la moglie di DANNY.
> 
> ...


Questo penso ... sempre da rincoglionito.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo ... io ho dato una mia opinione sulla cosa. Tu, al di là di dire che non è come la penso io, che idea hai della cosa?


Ovviamente non ho un'idea certa perentoria e definitiva della cosa, altrimenti cadrebbe quello che ho detto a te. Ovvero che due selfie sono poco per parlare di tradimento certo.
Secondo poi ho già scritto che è possibile che se le sia fatte da sola per se'. Parlo di ipotesi e possibilita', per quel poco che è emerso di più non si può.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non credo una si fotografi se è  con un altro,  può  invede essere stato l'altro a fotografarla.
> 
> In alternativa può  essersi fotografata x un altro,  m viene in mente l'ex amante del marito di MARY o la moglie di DANNY.
> 
> ...


Infatti secondo me era sola....può averlo fatto per se stessa come può averlo fatto per inviarle a qualcuno ma rimaniamo nel "possibile".
Se avesse trovato selfie, messaggi o chiamate sarebbe stato diverso....


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Be' te pareva !!!!


Tu ne hai?


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me era sola....può averlo fatto per se stessa come può averlo fatto per inviarle a qualcuno ma rimaniamo nel "possibile".
> Se avesse trovato selfie, messaggi o chiamate sarebbe stato diverso....



Però   trovi strano per sé stessa masturbandosi...ma sono vecchiolina.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ovviamente non ho un'idea certa perentoria e definitiva della cosa, altrimenti cadrebbe quello che ho detto a te. Ovvero che due selfie sono poco per parlare di tradimento certo.
> Secondo poi ho già scritto che è possibile che se le sia fatte da sola per se'. Parlo di ipotesi e possibilita', per quel poco che è emerso di più non si può.


Spero abbia ragione tu. Sai la storia che dell'abito che non fa il monaco? Sarà pure vera ma io tutti quelli vestiti da monaco che ho conosciuto, e per lavoro tanto tempo fa ne ho conosciuti tanti, poi monaci lo erano per davvero.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo faccio per controllare che sia tutto a posto...


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo faccio per controllare che sia tutto a posto...



E fai bene....visto dove piace sederti...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ne hai?


Non credo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fai bene....visto dove piace sederti...


Dai controllo sempre che non ci si uno slabbramento importante..


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*MA*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo :rotfl:


Nessuna amica con foto a pecora?


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Questo penso ... sempre da rincoglionito.



Siamo solo diversi e certe cose ci sembrano strane.

IO non ho una foto mia da giovane in costume. 

Però  l'ex amica di mio marito la sera della bomba gli ha inviato una sua foto. Non ho pensato di chiedergli di che genere. :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

però bisogna anche avere il cellulare giusto...il mio non ha la fotocamera per i selfi, se ne avessi bisogno per controllarmi (non si sa mai) come faccio???

A parte gli scherzi, venerdì sono andata a fare la visita sportiva in un centro specializzato, (il mio dottore senza elettrocardiogramma e senza visita mi chiedeva di più), quando sono arrivata dentro lo studio il dottore mi ha detto:
"signora si spogli"....la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "cazzo!!! Ma io a questa cosa qui mica sono preparata!!!" e dietro la tenda ho dato una sbirciatina se usciva qualcosa là in basso....

Dipende sempre uno che intimo usa


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...


E' difficile che si tratti di foto personali. Se usa WA potresti vedere tra le Sent Image per avere la certezza che quelle foto sono partite, dovresti rimettere mano al telefono anche se preferisci non farlo. Poi ci sarebbe il tuo sesto senso che qualcosa vorrà pur dire. In questo caso non credo ci sia da rimproverarsi per aver spiato. Certo, è illegale, ma non è spionaggio, è più un salvarsi il culo. Nelle tue condizioni, manterrei il sangue freddo e la terrei d'occhio. In ogni caso, se quelle foto sono state inviate, potrebbero già bastarti per inchiodarla.

Poi vabbè, magari ti racconterà che erano destinate ad un blog di nudi artistici.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuna amica con foto a pecora?


Che io sappia no, anche perché dubito manderebbero le loro foto a me


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che io sappia no, anche perché dubito manderebbero le loro foto a me


Informati,e fammi sapere....se vale la pena...


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> però bisogna anche avere il cellulare giusto...il mio non ha la fotocamera per i selfi, se ne avessi bisogno per controllarmi (non si sa mai) come faccio???
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, venerdì sono andata a fare la visita sportiva in un centro specializzato, (il mio dottore senza elettrocardiogramma e senza visita mi chiedeva di più), quando sono arrivata dentro lo studio il dottore mi ha detto:
> "signora si spogli"....la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "cazzo!!! Ma io a questa cosa qui mica sono preparata!!!" e dietro la tenda ho dato una sbirciatina se usciva qualcosa là in basso....
> ...


Ma scusa, cosa ti doveva controllare di sportivo?

Chiedeva di più? Mi pare poco sportivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informati,e fammi sapere....se vale la pena...


Va bene marito ! :foto::ghitarra::maestra:


----------



## Alessandra (11 Gennaio 2016)

Benvenuto 
Due selfie intimi non vogliono dire niente e poi,  visto il contesto che descrivi,  io escluderei il tradimento. 

E' che sta cosa dei selfie è pazzesca, con il fatto che è una fotocamera personale e sempre a portata di mano,  ognuno di noi puó avere nel cellulare foto che non mostrerebbe a nessuno e che sono li', usate come specchio. Magari voleva davvero vedere se le era venuta bene la depilazione. 

Io ad esempio ho usato il cellulare come specchio per mettermi il mascara o il rossetto in metropolitana.  Oppure lo uso nei camerini dei negozi quando sono indecisa se comprare un vestito o no. Mi faccio la foto e poi la riguardo e decido se frenare o no il mio desiderio  (a volte un po' compulsivo ).agli acquisti. 
Se qualcuno  (chiunque!) Vedesse quelle foto fatte per me. ..morirei di vergogna perché solo io so perché le ho fatte. ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> Due selfie intimi non vogliono dire niente e poi,  visto il contesto che descrivi,  io escluderei il tradimento.
> 
> E' che sta cosa dei selfie è pazzesca, con il fatto che è una fotocamera personale e sempre a portata di mano,  ognuno di noi puó avere nel cellulare foto che non mostrerebbe a nessuno e che sono li', usate come specchio. Magari voleva davvero vedere se le era venuta bene la depilazione.
> ...


Anche io lo uso come specchio quindi ho provato a fare foto per vedere per esempio se la ceretta era stata fatta a dovere. Mi è capitato di dimenticare di cancellarle e per fortuna messuno le ha viste
Però quelle mentre si masturba non capisco che uso potesse farne se non inviarle a qualcuno sinceramente


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io lo uso come specchio quindi ho provato a fare foto per vedere per esempio se la ceretta era stata fatta a dovere. Mi è capitato di dimenticare di cancellarle e per fortuna messuno le ha viste
> *Però quelle mentre si masturba non capisco che uso potesse farne se non inviarle a qualcuno sinceramente*


Volendo, potrebbero essere anche quelle personali. Pure io ci credo poco, ma bisognerebbe avere la certezza che sono partite. Che poi è la prova più importante che magic vorrebbe avere, dopotutto è ben disposto a rispettare la privacy della fidanzata...a patto ovviamente che non gliela stia facendo. Qui il discorso si fa più lecito, dato che lui parla di investimenti non solo economici.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scusa, cosa ti doveva controllare di sportivo?
> 
> Chiedeva di più? Mi pare poco sportivo.


capisco scrivo da cani 

Certificato medico sportivo, anche non agonistico dal 2015 serve l'elettrocardiogramma (stendiamo un velo pietoso su questo perché non vale la pena commentare). Allora se mi facevo fare il certificato dal mio dottore, avrebbe fatto compilare il tutto alla sua segretaria timbro firma e 50 euro senza nemmeno misurarmi la pressione, però previa visione dell'elettrocardiogramma a riposo che si può fare in una farmacia abilitata 30 euro.

Nel centro medico, il caro dottore che mi ha lasciato in mutande e reggiseno (senza preavviso, dico queste cose a una sig.ra bisogna dirle, si prepara un po', metti che avessi su un completino intimo un po' provocante   la foresta amazzonica in un momento di svista, che cavolo di figura )
be tralasciando questi particolari mi ha pesato, misurato, oscultato, palpato (professionalmente parlando) fatto le prove di reazione sulle ginocchia, misurato la pressione e fatto l'elettrocardiogramma per 35 euro !!!

Altro che poco sportivo:bacio:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...


Ovviamente non e' una prova provata pero' io penso che e' probabile che se una si sta masturbando non pensa a fotografarsi a meno che quella foto non le sia stata richiesta. Non dirle niente, assolutamente pero' stai in campana e cerca di scoprire qualcosa in piu' (se c'e')


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> capisco scrivo da cani
> 
> Certificato medico sportivo, anche non agonistico dal 2015 serve l'elettrocardiogramma (stendiamo un velo pietoso su questo perché non vale la pena commentare). Allora se mi facevo fare il certificato dal mio dottore, avrebbe fatto compilare il tutto alla sua segretaria timbro firma e 50 euro senza nemmeno misurarmi la pressione, però previa visione dell'elettrocardiogramma a riposo che si può fare in una farmacia abilitata 30 euro.
> 
> ...


Ammazza che casino. Non era manco una prova da sforzo. Forse è meglio che valuti di cambiare medico, cazzo che ladro.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ammazza che casino. Non era manco una prova da sforzo. Forse è meglio che valuti di cambiare medico, cazzo che ladro.



PURE il mio medico di base 60 euro per qualsiasi certificato non esente.  Penso sia previsto dal regolamento.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURE il mio medico di base 60 euro per qualsiasi certificato non esente.  Penso sia previsto dal regolamento.


Non saprei, forse però dipende dai medici. Non posso dirlo con certezza...appena vedo il mio chiedo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io lo uso come specchio quindi ho provato a fare foto per vedere per esempio se la ceretta era stata fatta a dovere. Mi è capitato di dimenticare di cancellarle e per fortuna messuno le ha viste
> Però quelle mentre si masturba non capisco che uso potesse farne se non inviarle a qualcuno sinceramente


Voleva semplicemente controllare se è migliorata nella masturbazione nell'ultimo periodo. Sai, la giovane età,  mica può farsi prendere in giro dalle amiche e farsi considerare una dilettante


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ovviamente non e' una prova provata pero' io penso che e' probabile che se una si sta masturbando non pensa a fotografarsi a meno che quella foto non le sia stata richiesta. Non dirle niente, assolutamente pero' stai in campana e cerca di scoprire qualcosa in piu' (se c'e')


Poverina. Immagina una ragazza che con una mano regge il bastone da selfie e con l'altra si masturba. Dai è difficilissimo. Allora secondo me ha pensato di chiedere aiuto ad un suo amico che gentilmente le ha dato una mano con il bastone (il suo). Ma ovviamente mi sbaglio è sono troppo malizioso per arrivare a pensare questo. Sarà che mi ha eccitatato la visita medica di oro.blu ... e le sue scarpe.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non credo una si fotografi se è  con un altro,  può  invede essere stato l'altro a fotografarla.
> 
> In alternativa può  essersi fotografata x un altro,  m viene in mente l'ex amante del marito di MARY o la moglie di DANNY.
> 
> ...


Aspetta...
mia moglie mandò scatti realizzati da me...
ed erano "nudi artistici", non parti intime.
Uno aveva vinto un concorso e di lei si vedeva solo il sedere.
A me sembra strano più che altro lo scatto in cui lei si masturba.... anche se può esserselo fatto proprio per eccitarsi... magari le piace vedersi mentre lo fa...
Fossi il suo tipo farei finta di niente e comincerei a parlare con lei delle sue fantasie, introducendo anche l'argomento fotografico senza accennare ai ritrovamenti. Ma giusto per farla andare sull'argomento e cominciare a fare delle ipotesi.
Cmq sul mio cellulare ho di tutto.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Poverina. Immagina una ragazza che con una mano regge il bastone da selfie e con l'altra si masturba. Dai è difficilissimo. Allora secondo me ha pensato di chiedere aiuto ad un suo amico che gentilmente le ha dato una mano con il bastone (il suo). Ma ovviamente mi sbaglio è sono troppo malizioso per arrivare a pensare questo. Sarà che mi ha eccitatato la visita medica di oro.blu ... e le sue scarpe.



...Che fai mi provochi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...Che fai mi provochi


Anno nuovo,  vita nuova.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (12 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...


Benvenuto,
Come ti hanno detto in tanti, 4 foto sul cellulare, da sole non costituiscono una prova. Oggi come oggi il telefono ha sostituito un sacco di strumenti d'uso comune, fra cui lo specchio. Ad onor del vero, le foto in cui si masturba sono un po' sospette ma anche queste potrebbero essere state fatte per se.

Ti chiedi che cosa faremmo al posto tuo, ed io ti rispondo. Io indagherei con tutti i mezzi a mia disposizione, leciti o illeciti, legali o illegali, nobili o poco nobili. Per come sono fatto, io non riuscirei a vivere con il sospetto per molto tempo. Ma questo è quello che farei io. 

Se tu senti di poter vivere tranquillo ugualmente, lascia correre e fa finta di niente. Probabilmente non c'è davvero nulla di cui preoccuparsi per due foto sul telefono...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma infatti anch'io tengo sul mio cell le foto del mio cazzo in erezione. Un po' per nostalgia un po' perché mi piace guardarmelo un po' perché non si sa mai. Potrebbe sempre servire (la foto).
(Non metto le faccine)


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*A*



danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti anch'io tengo sul mio cell le foto del mio cazzo in erezione. Un po' per nostalgia un po' perché mi piace guardarmelo un po' perché non si sa mai. Potrebbe sempre servire (la foto).
> (Non metto le faccine)


Devi ingrandire pareccho per vederlo giusto?
Pensa che qui son girate le foto di un cazzo di un utente....pensa che prefessori giravano qui dentro...


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Gennaio 2016)

Magician1986 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia ragazza, ieri per caso (chiamatelo sesto senso) ho voluto sbirciare nel backup delle foto che ha fatto con il cellulare, e con mia somma sorpresa ho notato 2-3 foto con sue parti intime e in altre 2 in chiaro intento di masturbarsi.
> Non sono foto recenti, sono di agosto, oltre a quello niente di compromettente.
> Di sicuro non le ha inviate a me perchè ovviamente lo saprei.
> Mille pensieri sono passati nella mia mente riassumibili in uno: TRADIMENTO.
> ...


Io indagherei alla grandissima con ogni mezzo senza dirle nulla. Per me le foto non se le è fatte per se stessa.


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi ingrandire pareccho per vederlo giusto?
> Pensa che qui son girate le foto di un cazzo di un utente....pensa che prefessori giravano qui dentro...


No, è 12 megapixel, bastano, è dimensionato alla grande, poi posso comprimerlo in jpeg per diffonderlo senza che pesi troppo. e lì in effetti si riduce un po'.
Magari me lo metto come foto del profilo di FB.
Sicuramente certe foto possono servire a tanti scopi...
Perché pensare sempre male...


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ma poi... scherzi a parte... personalmente (poi ognuno ha il suo erotismo e non si discute) il selfie di una patata fatto col cellulare, magari sgranato, con le luci sbagliate, lo trovo deprimente.
Antierotico per eccellenza.
Mi fa sangue come una donna in tuta e le ciabatte di Winnie Pooh.
Io voglio vedere la faccia, l'espressione del volto, è lì che parte il messaggio erotico, è con lo sguardo che si seduce.
Chiusa parentesi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi... scherzi a parte... personalmente (poi ognuno ha il suo erotismo e non si discute) il selfie di una patata fatto col cellulare, magari sgranato, con le luci sbagliate, lo trovo deprimente.
> Antierotico per eccellenza.
> Mi fa sangue come una donna in tuta e le ciabatte di Winnie Pooh.
> Io voglio vedere la faccia, l'espressione del volto, è lì che parte il messaggio erotico, è con lo sguardo che si seduce.
> Chiusa parentesi.


Ni. 
Sulla questione patata hai ragione,  io però i selfie di viso di donne che si mettono in posa per sembrare eroticamente appaganti li disprezzo quanto l'istantanea del tubero uterino messo lì a prendere aria [emoji27] mi stuzzica di più l'immaginario una smorfia magari "rubata"  alla malcapitata o mentre sorride di un fatto che la diverte. Con le boccucce fatte con le labbra a canotto e le pose forzate mi cade inesorabilmente qualsiasi libido...


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ni.
> Sulla questione patata hai ragione,  io però i selfie di viso di donne che si mettono in posa per sembrare eroticamente appaganti li disprezzo quanto l'istantanea del tubero uterino messo lì a prendere aria [emoji27] mi stuzzica di più l'immaginario una smorfia magari "rubata"  alla malcapitata o mentre sorride di un fatto che la diverte. Con le boccucce fatte con le labbra a canotto e le pose forzate mi cade inesorabilmente qualsiasi libido...



Ma come non ti piacciono le "boccucce"


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma come non ti piacciono le "boccucce"


Le odio, in maniera viscerale. Preferisco scatti di visi immortalati non in posa: magari ai più non danno una visione eroticamente appagante, ma la naturalezza del viso nella quotidianità la trovo mille volte più seducente


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Le odio, in maniera viscerale. Preferisco scatti di visi immortalati non in posa: magari ai più non danno una visione eroticamente appagante, ma la naturalezza del viso nella quotidianità la trovo mille volte più seducente


:loso: ti stavo solo prendendo in giro...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ni.
> Sulla questione patata hai ragione,  io però i selfie di viso di donne che si mettono in posa per sembrare eroticamente appaganti li disprezzo quanto l'istantanea del tubero uterino messo lì a prendere aria [emoji27] mi stuzzica di più l'immaginario una smorfia magari "rubata"  alla malcapitata o mentre sorride di un fatto che la diverte. Con le boccucce fatte con le labbra a canotto e le pose forzate mi cade inesorabilmente qualsiasi libido...


E io che ti volevo mandare il mio selfie con tanto di duckface  




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ni.
> Sulla questione patata hai ragione,  io però i selfie di viso di donne che si mettono in posa per sembrare eroticamente appaganti li disprezzo quanto l'istantanea del tubero uterino messo lì a prendere aria [emoji27] mi stuzzica di più l'immaginario una smorfia magari "rubata"  alla malcapitata o mentre sorride di un fatto che la diverte. Con le boccucce fatte con le labbra a canotto e le pose forzate mi cade inesorabilmente qualsiasi libido...


 Beh, idem.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E io che ti volevo mandare il mio selfie con tanto di duckface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] 

Mia dolce Akane [emoji7] 
Tu non hai bisogno di mandare foto  [emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, idem.


Beh allora siamo in sintonia [emoji481]


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

Dove le hai trovate queste foto?
Hai controllato nella cartella sent di WA? PErchè anche se vengono cancellate le conversazioni, in sent rimangono e non tutti lo sanno...


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Dove le hai trovate queste foto?
> Hai controllato nella cartella sent di WA? PErchè anche se vengono cancellate le conversazioni, in sent rimangono e non tutti lo sanno...


si, restano, ma non ti dice a chi sono state mandate


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, restano, ma non ti dice a chi sono state mandate


ok, però sa che cmq l'ha mandate e non sono per lei, non tutti lo sanno che rimangono. Quindi se le trova ha la conferma che l'ha mandate a qualcuno


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, restano, ma non ti dice a chi sono state mandate


Prendi il cell, apri un contatto, metti allega e seleziona foto.
In fondo trovi le sent con la cartella al numero o al contatto a cui sono state inviate.
Attenzione però che se lei ha cancellato da chat wa includendo anche l'opzione che cancella l'immagine in cartella non la trovi ne in sent né così.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ma se hai l'opzione che non salva le immagini non trovi nulla
A me non salva nemmeno le immagini in arrivo
Se cancello le chat sparisce tutto


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se hai l'opzione che non salva le immagini non trovi nulla
> A me non salva nemmeno le immagini in arrivo
> Se cancello le chat sparisce tutto


Le sent le puoi vedere solo se connetti il cell al PC e guardi nella cartella.
Non le vedi in galleria.
Altrimenti le puoi vedere solo se cerchi un allegato da inviare con wa.
Però è vero che le puoi cancellare, ma non mi sembra esista un'opzione predefinita su Android.
Almeno, io non l'ho vista. Tu dove l'hai impostata, che neppure io non le vorrei avere in memoria?
L'ho selezionata solo per quelle in arrivo.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le sent le puoi vedere solo se connetti il cell al PC e guardi nella cartella.
> Non le vedi in galleria.
> Altrimenti le puoi vedere solo se cerchi un allegato da inviare con wa.
> Però è vero che le puoi cancellare, ma non mi sembra esista un'opzione predefinita su Android.
> ...


porcellone! 
cmq mi avete dato qualche info utile, 'sta cosa delle immagini che le vedi quando cerchi un allegato non la sapevo...stasera faccio un controllino 
meno male che mia moglie non e' sgamata come farfalla :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le sent le puoi vedere solo se connetti il cell al PC e guardi nella cartella.
> Non le vedi in galleria.
> Altrimenti le puoi vedere solo se cerchi un allegato da inviare con wa.
> Però è vero che le puoi cancellare, ma non mi sembra esista un'opzione predefinita su Android.
> ...


Su iphone in impostazioni c'è il flag salva immagini in arrivo. E io ho tolto l'opzione

Non ho android ma se collego l'iphone al pc non c'è la cartella. forse è un'opzione solo android


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> porcellone!
> cmq mi avete dato qualche info utile, 'sta cosa delle immagini che le vedi quando cerchi un allegato non la sapevo...stasera faccio un controllino
> meno male che mia moglie non e' sgamata come farfalla :mexican:


A me è andata bene che ai tempi della mia lunga relazione non esisteva wup
Meno stracce ma più soldi in sms e mms


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su iphone in impostazioni c'è il flag salva immagini in arrivo. E io ho tolto l'opzione
> 
> Non ho android ma se collego l'iphone al pc non c'è la cartella. forse è un'opzione solo android


Mi sa di sì.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su iphone in impostazioni c'è il flag salva immagini in arrivo. E io ho tolto l'opzione
> 
> Non ho android ma se collego l'iphone al pc non c'è la cartella. forse è un'opzione solo android


io ho android e la cartella sent si WA la vedo dal cell...


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

si dovrebbe aprire un 3d di info spionistiche, si scoprono tante cose che non sai...


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ho android e la cartella sent si WA la vedo dal cell...


non ho controllato di recente, non so con le nuove versioni.
Ma son sicura che se viene cancellata la conversazione che contiene immagini, in sent rimanevano, con la data con cui erano state inviate, ma non a chi.
La cosa dell'allegato che dice Danny non la sta capendo 
Comunque può darsi che con i vari aggiornamenti abbiano cambiato qualcosa.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Faccio bene io che certe foto le mando e ricevo solo su mail o su fb...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> non ho controllato di recente, non so con le nuove versioni.
> Ma son sicura che se viene cancellata la conversazione che contiene immagini, in sent rimanevano, con la data con cui erano state inviate, ma non a chi.
> La cosa dell'allegato che dice Danny non la sta capendo
> Comunque può darsi che con i vari aggiornamenti abbiano cambiato qualcosa.


io ho controllato adesso nel mio galaxy s6 edge e c'e'. Pero' le chat non sono cancellate...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Buongiorno. Hai scoperto da chi sono state scattate le foto e a chi erano dirette?


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio bene io che certe foto le mando e ricevo solo su mail o su fb...:rotfl:


basta avere la tua psw...


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta avere la tua psw...


Eh no...quella no...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Io vi frego tutti, non ho me fb, né wa, nè niente di niente e sn apposto! :rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sa che Magic ci sta lavorando su, è probabile che abbia mandato ad analizzare il tel dal Cicap.
Appena avrà notizie si rifarà vivo


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no...quella no...


volendo si trova, basta provare, provare, provare, provare con un po' di fantasia e conoscenza del proprio pollo e si puo' trovare


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> volendo si trova, basta provare, provare, provare, provare con un po' di fantasia e conoscenza del proprio pollo e si puo' trovare


Se conosci la psw dell'email con il quale gestisce il profilo é un gioco da ragazzi... poi se si connette dal tuo computer........ o anche dal suo con certe app...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> volendo si trova, basta provare, provare, provare, provare con un po' di fantasia e conoscenza del proprio pollo e si puo' trovare


Mio marito ha la stessa password su tutto, la stessa della mail che usiamo insieme.
Vedi tu


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

...mi avete fatto venire la CACCARELLA e ho impostato la pw al cell...così non può controllare proprio niente


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito ha la stessa password su tutto, la stessa della mail che usiamo insieme.
> Vedi tu


sono le persone migliori


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito ha la stessa password su tutto, la stessa della mail che usiamo insieme.
> Vedi tu


Si Farfalla, si, è tu ci credi ovviamente perché sono di quelle che conosci. Poi ha un cell nascosto, magari, è si collega con un profilo inventato, ha una mail con nome di fantasia, e tutte le sue psw sono povera illusa.  Mi sembri come il ladro che si accontenta dei 100 euro in vista, mentre tuo marito potrebbe essere il padrone di casa che spera nel ladro pollo o frettoloso. Ma è solo un mio cattivo pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si Farfalla, si, è tu ci credi ovviamente perché sono di quelle che conosci. Poi ha un cell nascosto, magari, è si collega con un profilo inventato, ha una mail con nome di fantasia, e tutte le sue psw sono povera illusa.  Mi sembri come il ladro che si accontenta dei 100 euro in vista, mentre tuo marito potrebbe essere il padrone di casa che spera nel ladro pollo o frettoloso. Ma è solo un mio cattivo pensiero.


Non ho mica detto che non sia così. probabilmente ha profilo fb doppio, mail di ufficio doppia, mail personale doppia, linkedin doppio ecc ecc
Un bel lavoro
Non so, io che ho tradito di doppio non ho mai avuto nulla, per me una fatica che ha davvero poco senso.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...mi avete fatto venire la CACCARELLA e ho impostato la pw al cell...così non può controllare proprio niente


Il miglior modo per destare curiosità e sospetti.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si Farfalla, si, è tu ci credi ovviamente perché sono di quelle che conosci. Poi ha un cell nascosto, magari, è si collega con un profilo inventato, ha una mail con nome di fantasia, e tutte le sue psw sono povera illusa.  Mi sembri come il ladro che si accontenta dei 100 euro in vista, mentre tuo marito potrebbe essere il padrone di casa che spera nel ladro pollo o frettoloso. Ma è solo un mio cattivo pensiero.


In poche parole un nuovo impiego... :rotfl: speriamo che anche lo stipendio riesca a raddoppiare a sto punto hahah


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Chiariamo la cosa: se uno VUOLE scoprire una relazione clandestina il metodo lo trova sempre.
Per volere deve avere dei sospetti. 
Per avere dei sospetti basta nascondere qualcosa.
Una vita tranquilla non genera sospetti e non scatena controlli.
Dietro la tranquillità ci può essere di tutto.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si Farfalla, si, è tu ci credi ovviamente perché sono di quelle che conosci. Poi ha un cell nascosto, magari, è si collega con un profilo inventato, ha una mail con nome di fantasia, e tutte le sue psw sono povera illusa.  Mi sembri come il ladro che si accontenta dei 100 euro in vista, mentre tuo marito potrebbe essere il padrone di casa che spera nel ladro pollo o frettoloso. Ma è solo un mio cattivo pensiero.


Diciamo che, a meno di traditori seriali ben organizzati, la maggior parte delle volte (come si evince dalla miriade di storie qua dentro di scoperte casuali), si usano telefoni o computer conosciuti dal partner, anche comuni (nei casi piu' "ingenui")


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In poche parole un nuovo impiego... :rotfl: speriamo che anche lo stipendio riesca a raddoppiare a sto punto hahah


Per quel poco che conta, tutti i miei amici con storie parallele hanno doppioni di tutto. Anche chi non tradisce, solo per non destare sospetti su amicizie, interessi, hobbies, hanno doppie, triple, quadruple mail e profili facebook. Poi, prova a chiedere a qualche tuo amico in cui sei veramente in confidenza, o di cui eri amante. Potresti scoprire che quel numero di cell sua moglie non lo ha mai avuto.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

il soggetto delle mie foto sul telefono è sempre lo stesso


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Diciamo che, a meno di traditori seriali ben organizzati, *la maggior parte delle volte* (come si evince dalla miriade di storie qua dentro di scoperte casuali), si usano telefoni o computer conosciuti dal partner, anche comuni (nei casi piu' "ingenui")


La maggior parte delle volte... quando vengono scoperti.
Ma figurati...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per quel poco che conta, tutti i miei amici con storie parallele hanno doppioni di tutto. Anche chi non tradisce, solo per non destare sospetti su amicizie, interessi, hobbies, hanno doppie, triple, quadruple mail e profili facebook. Poi, prova a chiedere a qualche tuo amico in cui sei veramente in confidenza, o di cui eri amante. Potresti scoprire che quel numero di cell sua moglie non lo ha mai avuto.


Mai stata amante


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per quel poco che conta, tutti i miei amici con storie parallele hanno doppioni di tutto. Anche chi non tradisce, solo per non destare sospetti su amicizie, interessi, hobbies, hanno doppie, triple, quadruple mail e profili facebook. Poi, prova a chiedere a qualche tuo amico in cui sei veramente in confidenza, o di cui eri amante. Potresti scoprire che quel numero di cell sua moglie non lo ha mai avuto.


Ma come minimo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il soggetto delle mie foto sul telefono è sempre lo stessoView attachment 11273


Io ogni volta che lo vedo mi commuovo...


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il soggetto delle mie foto sul telefono è sempre lo stessoView attachment 11273


Mo quest'altro chi è?
No ce l'hai mai presentato. Chi è? Il prode Ulissetto junior?


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio bene io che certe foto le mando e ricevo solo su mail o su fb...:rotfl:


La mail ok, ma Facebook è in assoluto il social meno sicuro da questo punto di vista. Tra l'altro WhatsApp è ormai associato a Facebook, essendo entrambi di proprietà della stessa società, come anche Instagram. Quindi basta una falla in uno dei tre e la trasmissione di dati personali può avvenire in maniera trasversale... 


Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io vi frego tutti, non ho me fb, né wa, nè niente di niente e sn apposto! :rotfl:


Beh è una tua scelta, assolutamente condivisibile. Meno social si utilizzano, meno possibilità si hanno di poter vedere i propri dati sensibili in giro senza la nostra autorizzazione [emoji6] 
Io ho di tutto: FB, Twitter, Google+, WA, Telegram,  Instagram e sono iscritto in più forum. Sto attento alle password e ai dati sensibili che autorizzo a esser resi visibili,  ma è chiaro che mi espongo a più rischi di te [emoji57]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Diciamo che, a meno di traditori seriali ben organizzati, la maggior parte delle volte (come si evince dalla miriade di storie qua dentro di scoperte casuali), si usano telefoni o computer conosciuti dal partner, anche comuni (nei casi piu' "ingenui")


Hai detto bene. Vale il tuo ragionamento nei casi da te descritti, ed il mio negli altri casi come vedi. Almeno tre solo dove lavoravo fino a pochi anni fa. Ed eravamo una ventina in tutto. Fai te, togli chi non tradisce, togli chi ha storie occasionali, togli chi aveva la seconda moglie (amante fissa da anni), tre facevano esattamente come ho detto io.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ogni volta che lo vedo mi commuovo...


quando te lo prendi?


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mo quest'altro chi è?
> No ce l'hai mai presentato. Chi è? Il prode Ulissetto junior?


ulissetto piccolo.
madonna che rincoglionita che sono con questo essere:singleeye:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mai stata amante


E  quindi non ne hai mai avuto bisogno. Come me del resto. Ma da quì a pensare che non esista il fenomeno. Semmai la normalità è proprio quella descritta da me, essendo oramai tutti i social collegati tra loro. Meglio un nuovo cell, nuovo nome,  nuovo fb, nuovo wa, nuovo instaura,  LinkedIn,  e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando te lo prendi?


Appena mi fanno entrare in casa, ormai non ci spero più!


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La mail ok, ma Facebook è in assoluto il social meno sicuro da questo punto di vista. Tra l'altro WhatsApp è ormai associato a Facebook, essendo entrambi di proprietà della stessa società, come anche Instagram. Quindi basta una falla in uno dei tre e la trasmissione di dati personali può avvenire in maniera trasversale...


Vabbè, ma su fb in messaggeria non basta che cancelli la conversazione?
Io non mi sono mai ritrovata conversazioni risaltate fuori o foto sul cellulare che non ricordavo più.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appena mi fanno entrare in casa, ormai non ci spero più!


per buon auspicio tu comincia dal cucciolo
fino a che è piccolo non ha bisogno di grandi spazi
ehm...ti spacca solo tutto


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...mi avete fatto venire la CACCARELLA e ho impostato la pw al cell...così non può controllare proprio niente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro che Mata Hari, qua su Tradi alti livelli


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro che Mata Hari, qua su Tradi alti livelli


dicevo io che ci vuole un 3d apposito per gli spioni. Metti che scopro qualche cosa che non sapevo, come la storia delle foto inviate da wa


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dicevo io che ci vuole un 3d apposito per gli spioni. Metti che scopro qualche cosa che non sapevo, come la storia delle foto inviate da wa


io non so nulla di queste cose, fatelo davvero.. non si sa mai, mi dovesse servire


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> per buon auspicio tu comincia dal cucciolo
> fino a che è piccolo non ha bisogno di grandi spazi
> ehm...ti spacca solo tutto


Contando che stiamo rifacendo tutto a nuovo mi dai una notizia confortante...:unhappy:
Ahhhhhhhhh la mia cucina veneta su misura!!!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh il mio divanone in pelle!!!!
Ma io il cucciolo lo relego in cantina nel giardino!!!


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E  quindi non ne hai mai avuto bisogno. Come me del resto. Ma da quì a pensare che non esista il fenomeno. Semmai la normalità è proprio quella descritta da me, essendo oramai tutti i social collegati tra loro. Meglio un nuovo cell, nuovo nome,  nuovo fb, nuovo wa, nuovo instaura,  LinkedIn,  e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Magari all'inizio di una storia occasionale una persona può trovarsi impreparata e usare gli strumenti che ha a disposizione.
Ma appena la storia diventa più importante, è sicuramente più furbo (e quindi diffuso) aprire un altro account e.mail, comprarsi un altro cellulare, insomma, utilizzare gli strumenti necessari per ridurre le possibilità al coniuge di entrare in contatto casualmente con delle tracce.
E' altrettanto furbo condurre una vita aperta, specchiata, limpida.
Evitare di mettere password ai cellulari e cambiare quella della mail ufficiale e tenerne una per tutto che conosca bene il partner. Mai negare pure la lettura (se richiesta) dei social network.
Lo scopo è sempre lo stesso: evitare di suscitare sospetti.
In qualsiasi maniera. Palesarsi come limpidi.
Falsamente limpidi.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Chiariamo la cosa: se uno VUOLE scoprire una relazione clandestina il metodo lo trova sempre.
> Per volere deve avere dei sospetti.
> Per avere dei sospetti basta nascondere qualcosa.
> Una vita tranquilla non genera sospetti e non scatena controlli.
> Dietro la tranquillità ci può essere di tutto.


concordo.

il mio lui ad esempio, il telefono ce l'ha per necessità, ma fosse per lui ne farebbe a meno. entra pochissimo su whatsapp, non usa facebook, non ha twitter etc.. lascia il cellulare in giro - se lo dimentica - può stare anche un paio di giorni senza controllarlo.

se da domani mette la password, si porta il cellulare al bagno e sta connesso 7/24 mi potrebbe cogliere il leggerissimo sospetto :singleeye:

a quel punto vi scrivo :rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma su fb in messaggeria non basta che cancelli la conversazione?
> Io non mi sono mai ritrovata conversazioni risaltate fuori o foto sul cellulare che non ricordavo più.


Perché non sei esperta. Ogni volta che cancelli una cosa, in realtà non la elimini fisicamente, metti solo una spunta che non te la fa apparire. Finchè qualcuno abile non la ritira fuori. È vero che ogni volta che si salva qualcosa quello spazio spuntato viene letto come libero e può essere sovrascritto.  Per cui se cerchi qualcosa di perso ritrovi sempre molto ma mai tutto.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> *il mio lui ad esempio, il telefono ce l'ha per necessità, ma fosse per lui ne farebbe a meno. entra pochissimo su whatsapp, non usa facebook, non ha twitter etc.. lascia il cellulare in giro - se lo dimentica - può stare anche un paio di giorni senza controllarlo.*
> 
> ...


Uguale il mio, lui poi c'ha una roba anteguerra con lo sportellino e sta pregando che non gli si rompa mai...
Non ha FB, WA, Twitter, non c'ho nulla...
Il telefono lo lascia a me che tanto non gliene frega nulla.

Non è mica come me che il telefono lo porto pure al cesso...:rotfl:
Vabbè, ma io sono sempre stata così, se arriva il messaggio di un'amica non ho piacere che lo legga. A certe cose ci tengo. Fortunatamente lui se ne frega di quello che mi scrivono le amiche, conosco ragazzi che sono peggio delle suocere pettegole e vogliono sapere tutto...mah!


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perché non sei esperta. Ogni volta che cancelli una cosa, in realtà non la elimini fisicamente, metti solo una spunta che non te la fa apparire. Finchè qualcuno abile non la ritira fuori. È vero che ogni volta che si salva qualcosa quello spazio spuntato viene letto come libero e può essere sovrascritto.  Per cui se cerchi qualcosa di perso ritrovi sempre molto ma mai tutto.


Su FB funziona così?
Davvero non ne avevo idea, ma poco me ne viene...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> il mio lui ad esempio, il telefono ce l'ha per necessità, ma fosse per lui ne farebbe a meno. entra pochissimo su whatsapp, non usa facebook, non ha twitter etc.. lascia il cellulare in giro - se lo dimentica - può stare anche un paio di giorni senza controllarlo.
> 
> ...


Però se già ne avesse un altro di nascosto, con un suo fb, wa, ecc., tu non lo sapresti in questo momento. E nkn serve mica portarsela a casa, anzi, di solito si ripone nascosto sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dicevo io che ci vuole un 3d apposito per gli spioni. Metti che scopro qualche cosa che non sapevo, come la storia delle foto inviate da wa


Un metodo per nascondere le foto osè dell'amante?
Crea una cartella di foto tratte da internet mezze porno.
Dentro metti i file rinominati della tua bella. 
Se lei le trova, non capirà e penserà solo che tu come tutti gli uomini collezioni donnine nude.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E  quindi non ne hai mai avuto bisogno. Come me del resto. Ma da quì a pensare che non esista il fenomeno. Semmai la normalità è proprio quella descritta da me, essendo oramai tutti i social collegati tra loro. Meglio un nuovo cell, nuovo nome,  nuovo fb, nuovo wa, nuovo instaura,  LinkedIn,  e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


No, ma lo so che esiste. 
Con il post precedente intendevo dire che a me già stanca leggerlo, figuriamoci a farlo! 
 doppio stipendio era riferito a questo!  

A me piace vivere alla luce del sole, senza nulla togliere a chi prende scelte differenti nella vita.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Contando che stiamo rifacendo tutto a nuovo mi dai una notizia confortante...:unhappy:
> Ahhhhhhhhh la mia cucina veneta su misura!!!
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh il mio divanone in pelle!!!!
> Ma io il cucciolo lo relego in cantina nel giardino!!!


Mah, ho visto una casa che ha il piacere di ospitare un Rottweiler...è devasta. Oh, s'è magnato pure le porte.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma come minimo.


Sono un esemplare raro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Però se già ne avesse un altro di nascosto, con un suo fb, wa, ecc., tu non lo sapresti in questo momento. E nkn serve mica portarsela a casa, anzi, di solito si ripone nascosto sul posto di lavoro.


non ho detto che il suo comportamento sia garanzia di fedeltà  ..

diciamo che me lo auguro, considerato che sono 7 mesi che stiamo assieme e non abbiamo alcun legame vincolante per rimanere assieme se non la voglia reciproca... se già sta messo bigamo addio


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un metodo per nascondere le foto osè dell'amante?
> Crea una cartella di foto tratte da internet mezze porno.
> Dentro metti i file rinominati della tua bella.
> Se lei le trova, non capirà e penserà solo che tu come tutti gli uomini collezioni donnine nude.


ah, no no. Io scopro, non nascondo, che tanto mia moglie litiga gia' con i tre telecomandi che abbiamo a casa, figurati se sa come frugare in un telefono. Peraltro, io non niente di compromettente da nascondere, quindi non ho psw o altro, ne' doppioni.
I suoi account di posta li ho aperti io, non ha Fb, usa solo WA e la posta aziendale


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uguale il mio, lui poi c'ha una roba anteguerra con lo sportellino e sta pregando che non gli si rompa mai...
> Non ha FB, WA, Twitter, non c'ho nulla...
> Il telefono lo lascia a me che tanto non gliene frega nulla.
> 
> ...



anche io, idem. mi è capitato in passato di ricevere una confidenza di un'amica riguardante il suo ragazzo, amico del mio ex.. il mio ex impiccione ha letto, colpa mia anche perchè sono stata disattenta - non avendo nulla da nascondere non prestavo attenzione al telefono, e si è generata una situazione antipatica.

da quel momento, telefono sempre con me..


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, ho visto una casa che ha il piacere di ospitare un Rottweiler...è devasta. Oh, s'è magnato pure le porte.


Ho avuto un Rottweiler, non ha mai devastato niente...del resto come il Pastore Tedesco che ho avuto prima di lui.
O sono stata fortunata o li abbiamo educati bene.
Vedo invece il jack russell del mio moroso.
Si è mangiato una Scavolini...:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa migliore è la psw con impronta digitale  l'adoro! Non per nascondere al mio partner, ma ad esempio se lascio lo smartphone incustodito sono sicura.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io, idem. mi è capitato in passato di ricevere una confidenza di un'amica riguardante il suo ragazzo, amico del mio ex.. il mio ex impiccione ha letto, colpa mia anche perchè sono stata disattenta - non avendo nulla da nascondere non prestavo attenzione al telefono, e si è generata una situazione antipatica.
> 
> da quel momento, telefono sempre con me..


Quello che è successo a me con la mia migliore amica...
Le ho mandato un messaggio e il suo ragazzo le ha fregato il cellulare per leggerlo.
Insomma era una cosa mia personale e mi ha dato molto fastidio, senza contare che poi loro hanno discusso.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho avuto un Rottweiler, non ha mai devastato niente...del resto come il Pastore Tedesco che ho avuto prima di lui.
> O sono stata fortunata o li abbiamo educati bene.
> Vedo invece il jack russell del mio moroso.
> Si è mangiato una Scavolini...:carneval:


però l'educazione arriva quando il maggior danno è fatto.
il mio dopo è diventato un soldatino ma per arrivarci mi è partito un salotto, ma aveva ragione...era da rinnovare.
anche lui un esteta


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un metodo per nascondere le foto osè dell'amante?
> Crea una cartella di foto tratte da internet mezze porno.
> Dentro metti i file rinominati della tua bella.
> Se lei le trova, non capirà e p*enserà solo che tu come tutti gli uomini collezioni donnine nude*.


mah


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho avuto un Rottweiler, non ha mai devastato niente...del resto come il Pastore Tedesco che ho avuto prima di lui.
> O sono stata fortunata o li abbiamo educati bene.
> Vedo invece il jack russell del mio moroso.
> Si è mangiato una Scavolini...:carneval:


Io non ho esperienze di animali, anche se mi piacciono. Penso sia un fatto proprio di educazione, poi probabilmnete dipende anche dal carattere dell'animale e dalle condizioni in cui vive. Quello che ho visto però mi ha sorpreso, cioè i montanti delle porte azzannati, un tavolo massiccio di legno da esterno che gli mancavano i pezzi, ecc. Boh.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> mah


quoto, mai fatto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> quoto, mai fatto


ma a me sembra davvero una roba surreale
Cioè uno tiene sul cellulare foto nude di donne che non conosce? (già che tenga quelle che conosce mi inquieta parecchio)


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'educazione arriva quando il maggior danno è fatto.
> il mio dopo è diventato un soldatino *ma per arrivarci mi è partito un salotto*, ma aveva ragione...era da rinnovare.
> anche lui un esteta


 Non lo so come fate. L'amore prevale su tutto.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'educazione arriva quando il maggior danno è fatto.
> il mio dopo è diventato un soldatino ma per arrivarci mi è partito un salotto, ma aveva ragione...era da rinnovare.
> anche lui un esteta


Al momento però povera bestia trova molto poco da sgranocchiare in casa...ancora non ci abitiamo e che rinnoviamo?! 
Io giuro che gli lascio le chiavi della cantina e fa quello che vuole!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> mah


in effetti


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma a me sembra davvero una roba surreale
> Cioè uno tiene sul cellulare foto nude di donne che non conosce? (già che tenga quelle che conosce mi inquieta parecchio)


quoto... è una mattina che ti"seguo"  ti quoto ovunque :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quoto... è una mattina che ti"seguo"  ti quoto ovunque :rotfl:


e son soddisfazioni


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il 3d potete anche farlo.   però chiedete il parere di Lothar.    il Maestro di ste cose qui è lui.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> mah



Non è un consiglio, ma una roba che fa un mio conoscente.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e son soddisfazioni


anche per me, da smartphone mi eviti di scrivere, con quel maledetto correttore  :rotfl:

:bacissimo:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma a me sembra davvero una roba surreale
> Cioè uno tiene sul cellulare foto nude di donne che non conosce? (già che tenga quelle che conosce mi inquieta parecchio)


... surreale davvero. Come tutti quelli che scaricano video da youporn, foto dai vari siti etc. e le tengono sul pc.
Non esiste proprio. Nessun uomo lo fa.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... surreale davvero. Come tutti quelli che scaricano video da youporn, foto dai vari siti etc. e le tengono sul pc.


Boh...non dico che sia normale, ma ne conosco diversi...a me non stupisce.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... surreale davvero. Come tutti quelli che scaricano video da youporn, foto dai vari siti etc. e le tengono sul pc.


infatti, si guardano online (magari usando browser che non lasciano tracce) e poi si chiude tutto


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... surreale davvero. Come tutti quelli che scaricano video da youporn, foto dai vari siti etc. e le tengono sul pc.
> Non esiste proprio. Nessun uomo lo fa.


Ma tra nessuno, e tutti, ci sono tante sfumature nel mezzo (non necessariamente "di grigio ")


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh...non dico che sia normale, ma ne conosco diversi...a me non stupisce.


Neppure a me.
Non si dice (alle donne) ma lo si fa. 

Mio padre in altri tempi o per nascondere alle donne del momento quelle del passato celava alla loro vista gli album delle foto.
Una serie di foto le teneva nel vano della ruota di scorta dell'auto, alcuni album nell'intercapedine del sottotetto.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> infatti, si guardano online (magari usando browser che non lasciano tracce) e poi si chiude tutto


grande invenzione la navigazione in incognito...


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> grande invenzione la navigazione in incognito...


c'e' di molto meglio


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> infatti, si guardano online (*magari usando browser che non lasciano tracce*) e poi si chiude tutto


Già ai tempi del liceo c'era un mio amico che fotografava in dia le pagine di Playboy.
Una collezione incredibile.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'e' di molto meglio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... surreale davvero. Come tutti quelli che scaricano video da youporn, foto dai vari siti etc. e le tengono sul pc.
> Non esiste proprio. Nessun uomo lo fa.


Ma io non ho detto che non lo fanno
E' fuori dal mio modo di vedere e non capirei che il mio uomo tenga sul cellulare foto di donne nude o video
Cioè capisco che uno usi youporn nei suoi momenti di solitudine ma che conservi i cimelii sul cellulare, scusa ma lo trovo un po' fuori luogo.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che non lo fanno
> E' fuori dal mio modo di vedere e non capirei che il mio uomo tenga sul cellulare foto di donne nude o video
> Cioè capisco che uno usi youporn nei suoi momenti di solitudine ma che conservi i cimelii sul cellulare, scusa ma lo trovo un po' fuori luogo.


Tra il trovare una cartella con le foto dell'amante e una cartella con delle foto generiche osè cosa è peggio?
Per una donna intendo. Poi MEGLIO non avere niente ma proprio niente e apparire come un frate franscescano a zero ormoni quando si vuole nascondere qualcosa, però... Ognuno trova i suoi metodi (anche discutibili, per carità)


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il 3d potete anche farlo.   però chiedete il parere di Lothar.    il Maestro di ste cose qui è lui.


Sempre a disposizione,Capo!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tra il trovare una cartella con le foto dell'amante e una cartella con delle foto generiche osè cosa è peggio?


Da imbecilli entrambe le cose
ma almeno quelle dell'amante è qualcuno a cui tieni.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sempre a disposizione,Capo!


Pronti.... via... :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da imbecilli entrambe le cose
> ma almeno quelle dell'amante è qualcuno a cui tieni.


e che te lo dico a fà? :applauso:


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sempre a disposizione,Capo!


aprilo in Priveè e spiega a questi ingenui come si fanno le cose per bene.   grazie.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da imbecilli entrambe le cose
> ma almeno quelle dell'amante è qualcuno a cui tieni.


Io preferirei di gran lunga trovare su pc o cellulare foto di sconosciute a dire il vero, se proprio se le deve tenere...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da imbecilli entrambe le cose
> ma almeno quelle dell'amante è qualcuno a cui tieni.


Guarda... trova le sue foto con l'amante come è capitato a me e poi potrai capire la differenza...
meglio una tartaruga qualsiasi indice di ormone prevalente che due corpi nudi abbracciati di cui uno che conosci purtroppo bene.
Ti assicuro che non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il miglior modo per destare curiosità e sospetti.



...si ci ho pensato...ma siccome sono brava a fare la tonta (perchè viene sempre da me a farsi risolvere i problemi ed io mi sono rotta le cosidette) gli dico che l'ho impostata per sbaglio e non sono più capace di toglierla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 ehhh? la password ??? che password ??? a quella del cell....bu non so...stavo giocando l'altra sera e non ho idea nemmeno come ho fatto a metterla....uff...non so più come toglierla...è una vera rottura di balle (tanto lui non ne capisce un emerito piffero e non si offrirà nemmeno lontanamente di aiutarmi !!!)il tutto rigorosamente con questa faccia

​


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Lothar non lo conosco ... ma ell me amigo Toni Manego a iera un mito ... a casa sua sono ancora convinti che sia andato in pensione nel 2010 quando invece c'è andato a fine anno 2007


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io preferirei di gran lunga trovare su pc o cellulare foto di sconosciute a dire il vero, se proprio se le deve tenere...


Non è questioni di preferire. 
Per il mio modo di vedere le cose che salvi sono cose a cui tieni. Allora posso capire che pur essendo un imbecille tieni all'amante ma non a donne che non conosci.
Imbecille resti per me


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... trova le sue foto con l'amante come è capitato a me e poi potrai capire la differenza...
> meglio una tartaruga qualsiasi indice di ormone prevalente che due corpi nudi abbracciati di cui uno che conosci purtroppo bene.
> Ti assicuro che non è la stessa cosa.


Oh ma ho detto che è la stessa cosa
ho spiegato più su
E ripeto è da imbecilli in entrambi i casi
L'indice di ormone per una tartaruga che non conosci mi fa misurare la tua distanza tra me e te (generico)


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lothar non lo conosco ... ma ell me amigo Toni Manego a iera un mito ... a casa sua sono ancora convinti che sia andato in pensione nel 2010 quando invece c'è andato a fine anno 2007


diciamo che Lothar è uno che ne sa, di ste cose.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è questioni di preferire.
> Per il mio modo di vedere le cose che salvi sono cose a cui tieni. Allora posso capire che pur essendo un imbecille tieni all'amante ma non a donne che non conosci.
> Imbecille resti per me


Sì ma gli uomini usano talmente tanto la vista che non trovo un assurdo nel tenere eventualmente una cartella con foto di donne più o meno spinte. Se la cosa non cade nel patologico e nell'ossessione ci può pure stare. Perchè imbecille? Boh...
Non è tenerci a donne che non conosce, è rifarsi gli occhi magari in una pausa dal lavoro.
Diverso per me il tenersi la cartella con le foto spinte di quella che magari si porta a letto o che vorrebbe portarsi a letto. Ecco lì la cosa è molto diversa e molto più allarmante eventualmente.


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che non sia così. probabilmente ha profilo fb doppio, mail di ufficio doppia, mail personale doppia, linkedin doppio ecc ecc
> Un bel lavoro
> Non so, io che ho tradito di doppio non ho mai avuto nulla, per me una fatica che ha davvero poco senso.


poco senso non ha 
Probabilmente tuo marito non prende mai le cose tue, di solito capita tra marito e moglie di prendere cellulari, pc, etc, quindi il doppio è normale che ci sia


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Guardare non lo metto in dubbio ma conservazione ....che srndo ha?  Poi per me è un caso a parte perché per mio marIto è lavoro sicché.poraccio


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Guardare non lo metto in dubbio ma conservazione ....che srndo ha?  Poi per me è un caso a parte perché per mio marIto è lavoro sicché.poraccio


ginecologo?


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ginecologo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ginecologo?


certo e le archivia tutte.le pazienti non le riconosce dsl viso


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


giuro sulla testa dell'admin che ignoro la professione del consorte della dea...  so che ama le civette e calza nike, ma mi fermo lì :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo e le archivia tutte.*le pazienti non le riconosce dsl viso*


come si riconosce un professionista da noi semplici dilettanti.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma su fb in messaggeria non basta che cancelli la conversazione?
> Io non mi sono mai ritrovata conversazioni risaltate fuori o foto sul cellulare che non ricordavo più.


Sai dove FB ha falle gigantesche? Nel concedere a terzi l'utilizzo dei dati sensibili gestiti dal social,  col permesso dell'utente. Con i vari giochi e sondaggi di ogni tipo che intasano le pagine di  FB.  Se non si fa attenzione ai permessi che alcuni questi chiedono in concessione, di rischia accettando superficialmente le condizioni di trovarsi una società privata che può vedere TUTTE le nostre foto, tutti i nostri messaggi privati e tutto ciò che pubblichiamo per farne ciò che più desidera. E Facebook non fa un cazzo per tutelare i propri utenti, non facendo i dovuti controlli sulle società che pagano gli spazi pubblicitari...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma gli uomini usano talmente tanto la vista *che non trovo un assurdo nel tenere eventualmente una cartella con foto di donne più o meno spinte*. Se la cosa non cade nel patologico e nell'ossessione ci può pure stare. Perchè imbecille? Boh...
> Non è tenerci a donne che non conosce, è rifarsi gli occhi magari in una pausa dal lavoro.
> Diverso per me il tenersi la cartella con le foto spinte di quella che magari si porta a letto o che vorrebbe portarsi a letto. Ecco lì la cosa è molto diversa e molto più allarmante eventualmente.


Le famose cartoline di Parigi, le foto osè che qualsiasi fortunato (per la possibilità di viaggiare) borghese padre di famiglia del secolo scorso portava a casa come ricordino da mostrare agli amici. E ce n'era una produzione incredibile. E molte modelle di nudo era giovani italiane senza arte né parte che andavano a lavorare a Parigi. O le collezioni dei numeri di Playboy... Oggi che certe cose non ci son più rimane l'effimero del file.
Nicka, gli uomini sono come li hai descritti, mediamente, non come (mediamente) le donne vorrebbero che fossero (senza capirli del tutto).
Mediamente eh, perché c'è (ci sarà) anche chi, uomo,  di fronte a una doto di donna nuda rimane disgustato.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le famose cartoline di Parigi, le foto osè che qualsiasi fortunato (per la possibilità di viaggiare) borghese padre di famiglia del secolo scorso portava a casa come ricordino da mostrare agli amici. E ce n'era una produzione incredibile. E molte modelle di nudo era giovani italiane senza arte né parte che andavano a lavorare a Parigi. O le collezioni dei numeri di Playboy... Oggi che certe cose non ci son più rimane l'effimero del file.
> Nicka, gli uomini sono come li hai descritti, mediamente, non come (mediamente) le donne vorrebbero che fossero (senza capirli del tutto).
> Mediamente eh, perché c'è (ci sarà) anche chi, uomo,  di fronte a una doto di donna nuda rimane *disgustato.*


beh dai, quantomeno incuriosito. Però ne conosco uno, che lavorava con me e che nottetempo (faceva orari assurdi) andava a gettare nel cestino i calendari spinti che i suoi colleghi appendevano. (Integralista cattolico).
Poi è andato a gettare nel cestino il calendario alla persona sbagliata che lo ha aspettato fuori e gli ha fatto un occhio nero .


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai dove FB ha falle gigantesche? Nel concedere a terzi l'utilizzo dei dati sensibili gestiti dal social,  col permesso dell'utente. Con i vari giochi e sondaggi di ogni tipo che intasano le pagine di  FB.  Se non si fa attenzione ai permessi che alcuni questi chiedono in concessione, di rischia accettando superficialmente le condizioni di trovarsi una società privata che può vedere TUTTE le nostre foto, tutti i nostri messaggi privati e tutto ciò che pubblichiamo per farne ciò che più desidera. E Facebook non fa un cazzo per tutelare i propri utenti, non facendo i dovuti controlli sulle società che pagano gli spazi pubblicitari...


Vabbè chissene...
Le foto del mio culo solo tramite mail!! :carneval:
Se poi su FB mi arrivano cazzi alla fine sono cazzi loro! :carneval:


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè chissene...
> Le foto del mio culo solo tramite mail!! :carneval:
> Se poi su FB mi arrivano cazzi alla fine sono cazzi loro! :carneval:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Tornando seri il problema è tutt'altro che trascurabile. Pensa ad esempio a tutte le mamme che innocentemente pubblicano le foto dei loro piccoli. Poi fanno uno dei mille mila sondaggi del cazzo e qualche mese dopo magari una foto dei loro figli finisce in un sito pedopornografico...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oh ma ho detto che è la stessa cosa
> ho spiegato più su
> E ripeto è da imbecilli in entrambi i casi
> *L'indice di ormone per una tartaruga che non conosci mi fa misurare la tua distanza tra me e te (generico)*


QUOTONE


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le famose cartoline di Parigi, le foto osè che qualsiasi fortunato (per la possibilità di viaggiare) borghese padre di famiglia del secolo scorso portava a casa come ricordino da mostrare agli amici. E ce n'era una produzione incredibile. E molte modelle di nudo era giovani italiane senza arte né parte che andavano a lavorare a Parigi. O le collezioni dei numeri di Playboy... Oggi che certe cose non ci son più rimane l'effimero del file.
> Nicka, gli uomini sono come li hai descritti, mediamente, non come (mediamente) le donne vorrebbero che fossero (senza capirli del tutto).
> Mediamente eh, perché c'è (ci sarà) anche chi, uomo,  di fronte a una doto di donna nuda rimane disgustato.


Avendo la fortuna di aver sempre avuto diversi amici maschi li conosco abbastanza.
Intendo di diverse età tra l'altro.
Quasi tutti hanno appunto queste "cartoline", che poi spinta o meno spinta...una volta ho chiesto a uno di questi perchè tenesse alcune foto così, la risposta è stata molto semplice "perchè mi piace e se avessi voluto ritrovarla, con tutte le foto che ci sono sul web, avrei fatto fatica...e così è già qui".
La semplicità fatta persona.
E ho visto che spesso hanno queste cartelle e le tengono quasi per "affetto", uso una parola sbagliata ma che renda l'idea...non è che ogni giorno si mettono a sbavare e segarsi sulle foto, ma ci sono...e se capita le guardano.
Così alcuni filmati.
La questione è meramente visiva, noi donne vorremmo qualcosa di diverso perchè di vedere e guardare ci interessa poco, ci piace appunto più l'immaginazione, il pensiero romantico/sensuale.
Se un uomo vede la foto di una figa gli partono mille pensieri, si creano una fantasia attorno al punto, si immaginano la donna, il momento, la possibilità.
Se una donna vede la foto di un cazzo mediamente quello che pensa è: "Embè?" Molto difficile partano fantasie et similia. Le fantasie di una donna partono da ben altre cose.
E' in questo che facciamo fatica a incontrarci a volte, ma basta spiegarsi.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo la fortuna di aver sempre avuto diversi amici maschi li conosco abbastanza.
> Intendo di diverse età tra l'altro.
> Quasi tutti hanno appunto queste "cartoline", che poi spinta o meno spinta...una volta ho chiesto a uno di questi perchè tenesse alcune foto così, la risposta è stata molto semplice "perchè mi piace e se avessi voluto ritrovarla, con tutte le foto che ci sono sul web, avrei fatto fatica...e così è già qui".
> La semplicità fatta persona.
> ...


Brava Nicka.
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma gli uomini usano talmente tanto la vista che non trovo un assurdo nel tenere eventualmente una cartella con foto di donne più o meno spinte. Se la cosa non cade nel patologico e nell'ossessione ci può pure stare. Perchè imbecille? Boh...
> Non è tenerci a donne che non conosce, è rifarsi gli occhi magari in una pausa dal lavoro.
> Diverso per me il tenersi la cartella con le foto spinte di quella che magari si porta a letto o che vorrebbe portarsi a letto. Ecco lì la cosa è molto diversa e molto più allarmante eventualmente.


Non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco. Troppo lontano dal mio modo di essere. Quindi imbecille per me


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo la fortuna di aver sempre avuto diversi amici maschi li conosco abbastanza.
> Intendo di diverse età tra l'altro.
> Quasi tutti hanno appunto queste "cartoline", che poi spinta o meno spinta...una volta ho chiesto a uno di questi perchè tenesse alcune foto così, la risposta è stata molto semplice "perchè mi piace e se avessi voluto ritrovarla, con tutte le foto che ci sono sul web, avrei fatto fatica...e così è già qui".
> La semplicità fatta persona.
> ...


ok allora io sarò uomo! Ora ne ho la conferma  

ma strano che esista anche la rivista playgirl, cartoline con uomini nudi per ricordini, e night per donne... non mi spiego il successo di Magic Mike... ecc... 

Anzi nella parte della Germania dove sono stata io, era tappezzato di uomini nudi!!! Ogni dove, anche per vendere l'acqua...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le famose cartoline di Parigi, le foto osè che qualsiasi fortunato (per la possibilità di viaggiare) borghese padre di famiglia del secolo scorso portava a casa come ricordino da mostrare agli amici. E ce n'era una produzione incredibile. E molte modelle di nudo era giovani italiane senza arte né parte che andavano a lavorare a Parigi. O le collezioni dei numeri di Playboy... Oggi che certe cose non ci son più rimane l'effimero del file.
> Nicka, gli uomini sono come li hai descritti, mediamente, non come (mediamente) le donne vorrebbero che fossero (senza capirli del tutto).
> Mediamente eh, perché c'è (ci sarà) anche chi, uomo,  di fronte a una doto di donna nuda rimane disgustato.


Danny sinceramente questa ironia incomincia un pochino a starmi sui maroni. 
Non ho parlato di discusto e ci mancherebbe altro. Non ho detto che non guardano porno o altro. 
Ho detto che trovo da imbecillì conservare queste cose in un cellulare.
Non ne capisco l'esigenza e non la condivido. E che cazzo. Non è che vengo giù con l fiume in piena qualche uomo l'ho conosciuto anche io


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo la fortuna di aver sempre avuto diversi amici maschi li conosco abbastanza.
> Intendo di diverse età tra l'altro.
> Quasi tutti hanno appunto queste "cartoline", che poi spinta o meno spinta...una volta ho chiesto a uno di questi perchè tenesse alcune foto così, la risposta è stata molto semplice "perchè mi piace e se avessi voluto ritrovarla, con tutte le foto che ci sono sul web, avrei fatto fatica...e così è già qui".
> La semplicità fatta persona.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hai riassunto in poche concise parole le differenze di genere sulla sessualità... altro che Alberoni


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco. Troppo lontano dal mio modo di essere. Quindi imbecille per me


Scusami, ma uno lontano dal tuo modo di essere è semplicemente lontano dal tuo modo di essere, non imbecille. Per me.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco*. Troppo lontano dal mio modo di essere. Quindi imbecille per me


E se scoprissi che invece di nascosto le guarda o le conserva?
E che non te lo dice solo per compiacerti?
Perché quando tu (generico) poni dei paletti molto rigidi (voglio un uomo/donna fatto/a così), il rischio è quello di trovare qualcuno che si adegui formalmente alle tue aspettative, ma che in realtà sia (o faccia) tutt'altro.
E' una mia idea, eh.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok allora io sarò uomo! Ora ne ho la conferma
> 
> ma strano che esista anche la rivista playgirl, cartoline con uomini nudi per ricordini, e night per donne... non mi spiego il successo di Magic Mike... ecc...
> 
> Anzi nella parte della Germania dove sono stata io, era tappezzato di uomini nudi!!! Ogni dove, anche per vendere l'acqua...



Non mi stupisce.
Ma se vale per le donne, allora, perché negarlo agli uomini?


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami, ma uno lontano dal tuo modo di essere è semplicemente lontano dal tuo modo di essere, non imbecille. Per me.


Oggi quoto Nicka ad libitum.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok allora io sarò uomo! Ora ne ho la conferma
> 
> ma strano che esista anche la rivista playgirl, cartoline con uomini nudi per ricordini, e night per donne... non mi spiego il successo di Magic Mike... ecc...
> 
> Anzi nella parte della Germania dove sono stata io, era tappezzato di uomini nudi!!! Ogni dove, anche per vendere l'acqua...


Di solito, dico davvero di solito, un uomo che vede una donna nuda si eccita.
Una donna che vede un uomo nudo si diverte, lo dissacra...
Poi magari sbaglio!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Signore che conosco hanno Gabriel Garko nudo nel cellulare, e negli uffici, o quelli di Uomini e donne, molte colleghe universitarie foto di uomini, con sedere di fuori ecc di Nick Bateman o di Mariano di Vaio. E potrei proseguire con altri fatti tangibili... Si vede che lo impostano per ricordarsi la lezione di filosofia, oppure non si spiega... :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce.
> Ma se vale per le donne, allora, perché negarlo agli uomini?


e chi lo nega agli uomini? Io dico semplicemente che siamo persone, non gli uomini in un modo, e le donne in un altro... ad un ragazzo che conosco di vedere donne nude non gli cambia nulla rispetto a vedere un paesaggio, al contrario ad altre ragazze gli si bagnano letteralmente le mutande alla vista di un tipo palestrato un pò nudo.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Signore che conosco hanno Gabriel Garko nudo nel cellulare, e negli uffici, o quelli di Uomini e donne, molte colleghe universitarie foto di uomini, con sedere di fuori ecc di Nick Bateman o di Mariano di Vaio. E potrei proseguire con altri fatti tangibili... Si vede che lo impostano per ricordarsi la lezione di filosofia, oppure non si spiega... :singleeye:


Pure signore che conosco io...
E me le son pure trovate anche condivise (con tanto di sederi maschili) sulla chat dei genitori della classe di mia figlia per il 6 gennaio.
Pure le foto di Bova vanno per la maggiore.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e chi lo nega agli uomini? Io dico semplicemente che siamo persone, non gli uomini in un modo, e le donne in un altro... ad un ragazzo che conosco di vedere donne nude non gli cambia nulla rispetto a vedere un paesaggio, al contrario ad altre ragazze gli si bagnano letteralmente le mutande alla vista di un tipo palestrato un pò nudo.


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di solito, dico davvero di solito, un uomo che vede una donna nuda si eccita.
> Una donna che vede un uomo nudo si diverte, lo dissacra...
> Poi magari sbaglio!


ho esperienze diverse  conosco davvero coppie nelle quali accade il contrario! Non me la sento di generalizzare nè in un senso, nè nell'altro! Poi in Italia c'è una concezione davvero diversa... ad esempio vai da Sephora e sono tutte donne(le pubblicità), se vai in Germania è tutto un insieme di bei figaccioni mezzi nudi! E vedessi come comprano le tedesche...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure signore che conosco io...
> E me le son pure trovate anche condivise (con tanto di sederi maschili) sulla chat dei genitori della classe di mia figlia per il 6 gennaio.
> Pure le foto di Bova vanno per la maggiore.


:up:
Mia mamma mi ha fatto vedere il gruppo di wa delle mamme delle ex elementari di mia sorella...  sono rimasta fortemente traumatizzata!  Quello che ho visto voi umani non potete minimamente immaginare :rotfl: Eppure oh, sono tutte donne in quel gruppo (e viste le foto si capisce pure... ).

Ma guarda io fino ad anni fa, pensavo davvero fosse una prerogativa maschile, si pensa erroneamente... ma amici uomini mi hanno davvero aperto gli occhi! E da allora mi si è aperto un mondo, per cui non me la sento di generalizzare, proprio per nulla. Semplicemente siamo persone.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Per restare in tema 3d*

in ogni caso se una si fotografa pompa per mostrarsi a qualcun altro ... se questo qualcuno non è il fidanzato, gatta ci cova ... se poi la foto l'ha scattata un altro allora siamo già all'infedeltà  ... se poi è  stata fatta da altro nella propria camera, siamo allo zoccolamento totale ... mia opinione personale


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Che poi aggiungo che era anche chiaro che mi sbagliassi, io a 12 anni attaccavo i primi poster del mio "cioè"... e mica erano vestiti...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> Mia mamma mi ha fatto vedere il gruppo di wa delle mamme delle ex elementari di mia sorella...  sono rimasta fortemente traumatizzata!  Quello che ho visto voi umani non potete minimamente immaginare :rotfl: Eppure oh, sono tutte donne in quel gruppo (e viste le foto si capisce pure... ).
> 
> *Ma guarda io fino ad anni fa, pensavo davvero fosse una prerogativa maschile,* si pensa erroneamente... ma amici uomini mi hanno davvero aperto gli occhi! E da allora mi si è aperto un mondo, per cui non me la sento di generalizzare, proprio per nulla. Semplicemente siamo persone.



Credo che oggi, con la possibilità che offre la rete, questa cosa sia venuta allo scoperto.
I gruppi femminili li conosco... qualche volta mia moglie  mi ha mostrato alcune chat con le sue amiche (che conosco anch'io), soprattutto quando i contenuti erano davvero... un po' (ma un po'... tanto) sopra le righe.
La mia reazione, come la sua, è di (sor)riderci (insieme) sopra.
Siamo persone, giustamente.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> in ogni caso se una si fotografa pompa per mostrarsi a qualcun altro ... se questo qualcuno non è il fidanzato, gatta ci cova ... se poi la foto l'ha scattata un altro allora siamo già all'infedeltà  ... se poi è  stata fatta da altro nella propria camera, siamo allo zoccolamento totale ... mia opinione personale


Pompa non so da dove è uscito ... sostituire con è


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che poi aggiungo che era anche chiaro che mi sbagliassi, io a 12 anni attaccavo i primi poster del mio "cioè"... e mica erano vestiti...


Scared...non sto parlando di ragazzine col poster di Cioè, in camera. Sono stata ragazzina pure io e pure io li avevo.
Sto parlando di altro, che è il fatto di vivere lati della sessualità in maniera diversa.
Un uomo davanti alla foto intima di una donna si eccita, a una donna invece il più delle volte (diciamo così) non dice niente.
Non sto parlando di collezioni di foto di uomini o donne, più o meno nudi, nè di scambi di messaggi wa con i vari Garko nudi, che ribadisco il più delle volte si scambiano per ridere.
Non ho notizie di donne che alla visione su un gruppo wa con amiche della foto di Garko sia corsa al gabinetto a masturbarsi. Poi magari esistono.
Di uomini che invece ricevono una foto intima e colgono l'occasione per masturbarsi invece sì, ne conosco.
Ah...che poi aggiungo, non faccio gli uomini così basici, ho conosciuto anche quelli che trovavano eccitanti foto "evocative", non sconce, che avessero un significato eventualmente, con un particolare, insomma...siamo tutti un po' poetici.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che oggi, con la possibilità che offre la rete, questa cosa sia venuta allo scoperto.
> I gruppi femminili li conosco... qualche volta mia moglie  mi ha mostrato alcune chat con le sue amiche (che conosco anch'io), soprattutto quando i contenuti erano davvero... un po' (ma un po'... tanto) sopra le righe.
> La mia reazione, come la sua, è di (sor)riderci (insieme) sopra.
> Siamo persone, giustamente.


:up: in coppia è bello (sor)riderci, soprattutto quando voi,componenti della coppia, siete persone affini... Infatti tu ne ridi con tua moglie, che voglio dire, siete di sesso opposto! Lo stesso capita a me, e secondo me è questa la vera complicità  

Anche grazie al forum non mi rapporto più alle persone applicando i classici "luoghi comuni", ma mi pongo a mente aperta ad ogni persona che incontro nel mio cammino, e senza copioni. E' davvero sorprendente quante sfumature esistono, e quante situazioni riescono a sorprenderci!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scared...non sto parlando di ragazzine col poster di Cioè, in camera. Sono stata ragazzina pure io e pure io li avevo.
> Sto parlando di altro, che è il fatto di vivere lati della sessualità in maniera diversa.
> Un uomo davanti alla foto intima di una donna si eccita, a una donna invece il più delle volte (diciamo così) non dice niente.
> Non sto parlando di collezioni di foto di uomini o donne, più o meno nudi, nè di scambi di messaggi wa con i vari Garko nudi, che ribadisco il più delle volte si scambiano per ridere.
> ...


anche io! Ma anche di donne che ricevono foto di uomini... esistono anche forum, in cui poi soddisfatte si postano!  Ma ripeto è la mia esperienza, più a fondo non posso andare, perché dovrei riportare fatti di altre persone e non mi va!


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche io! Ma anche di donne che ricevono foto di uomini... esistono anche forum, in cui poi soddisfatte si postano!  Ma ripeto è la mia esperienza, più a fondo non posso andare, perché dovrei riportare fatti di altre persone e non mi va!


Ci sono anche donne che non si masturbano.
E uomini che non guardano porno.
E donne che invece ne guardano.
E gente che gode nel frustarsi.
E gente che lo fa una tantum per procreare e poi pussa via...
Diciamo che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, io parlavo in maniera assolutamente generica, scendere nel particolare di cose che anche io conosco non lo faccio, giustamente.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche io! Ma anche di donne che ricevono foto di uomini... esistono anche forum, in cui poi soddisfatte si postano!  Ma ripeto è la mia esperienza, più a fondo non posso andare, perché dovrei riportare fatti di altre persone e non mi va!


Ma sicuramente ci sono questi casi, però che in generale ci sia anche una differenza tra sessualità maschile e femminile, a me pare chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E se scoprissi che invece di nascosto le guarda o le conserva?
> E che non te lo dice solo per compiacerti?
> Perché quando tu (generico) poni dei paletti molto rigidi (voglio un uomo/donna fatto/a così), il rischio è quello di trovare qualcuno che si adegui formalmente alle tue aspettative, ma che in realtà sia (o faccia) tutt'altro.
> E' una mia idea, eh.


Ma hai stabilito tu che pongo paletti?
Pensi che io abbai mai detto a mio marito tu non puoi conservare foto di donne nude sul cellulare? No. 
fino ad adesso non ho motivi di dubitare che lo faccia il giorno che lo scoprissi probabilmente ne rimarrei delusa e stupita e mi farei qualche domanda. tutto qui.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che non si masturbano.
> E uomini che non guardano porno.
> E donne che invece ne guardano.
> E gente che gode nel frustarsi.
> ...


si ma non mi baso sulla mera esperienza di vita! Diciamo che a me sta cosa non è mai andata già del tutto, e mi ha sempre incuriosito! Quindi posso vantare una certa "documentazione" a riguardo. E fidati che è più un fattore culturale che altro  se parli altro che... in Italia si tende a credere questo, ed è dimostrato anche dal fatto che se entri in edicola si vedono riviste pornografiche solo per uomini! All'estero guarda caso no, sono presenti anche quelle per donne!!  Non penso che chiunque le acquisti sia per riderci su, o solo i gay! E' solo un falso retaggio culturale, ma proprio falso! Come quando si diceva che le donne tradiscono meno, o che le donne si eccitano solo con le emozioni!!! Si immagino... :rotfl: Ma capisco di star dicendo qualcosa che in Italia ancora dà parecchio fastidio al momento...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma non mi baso sulla mera esperienza di vita! Diciamo che a me sta cosa non è mai andata già del tutto, e mi ha sempre incuriosito! Quindi posso vantare una certa "documentazione" a riguardo. E fidati che è più un fattore culturale che altro  se parli altro che... in Italia si tende a credere questo, ed è dimostrato anche dal fatto che se entri in edicola si vedono riviste pornografiche solo per uomini! *All'estero guarda caso no, sono presenti anche quelle per donne!! * Non penso che chiunque lo acquisti sia per riderci su, o solo i gay! E' solo un falso retaggio culturale, ma proprio falso! Come quando si diceva che le donne tradiscono meno, o che le donne si eccitano solo con le emozioni!!! Si immagino... :rotfl: *Ma capisco di star dicendo qualcosa che in Italia ancora dà parecchio fastidio al momento...*



Le abbiamo viste a Copenaghen, dove c'era anche una discreta presenza femminile nei sexy shop.
Sul secondo neretto: secondo te  perché?


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma non mi baso sulla mera esperienza di vita! Diciamo che a me sta cosa non è mai andata già del tutto, e mi ha sempre incuriosito! Quindi posso vantare una certa "documentazione" a riguardo. E fidati che è più un fattore culturale che altro  se parli altro che... in Italia si tende a credere questo, ed è dimostrato anche dal fatto che se entri in edicola si vedono riviste pornografiche solo per uomini! All'estero guarda caso no, sono presenti anche quelle per donne!!  Non penso che chiunque lo acquisti sia per riderci su, o solo i gay! E' solo un falso retaggio culturale, ma proprio falso! Come quando si diceva che le donne tradiscono meno, o che le donne si eccitano solo con le emozioni!!! Si immagino... :rotfl: Ma capisco di star dicendo qualcosa che in Italia ancora dà parecchio fastidio al momento...


No guarda, con me prendi una cantonata. Non mi dà fastidio assolutamente.
Il retaggio eventualmente non è che le donne non guardano, il retaggio eventualmente può essere che le donne vengono cresciute per non guardare...e continuo a fare un esempio.
Ho detto che rimanevo nel generico, se tu invece ti sei documentata buon per te, pure io...e ho raccolto altri dati.
Se poi i miei dati vengono confermati allora vorrà dire che siamo un popolo bigotto e amen, se ora tutti mi vengono a dire che sbaglio amen uguale.

Ps: ho ricevuto foto di cazzi, non mi hanno eccitata. Solo una volta la cosa mi ha sfrucugliato, ma era appunto una situazione particolare...e non mi eccitava il cazzo, ma l'uomo che me lo mostrava, la sua testa e il momento che stavamo vivendo.
Se questo vuol dire essere emozionale e/o sentimentale ben venga.
Ho chiesto anche alle mie amiche "ti eccita vedere un cazzo avulso da un contesto?" risposta "No."
Se mi hanno mentito a me, ad una certa, cosa importa?


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

secondo me l'errore più grande che possiamo fare è pensare che non esistano differenze tra uomini e donne e appiattire le difformità... non è questa (a mio avviso ) la strada per arrivare alla vera parità dei sessi - intendo VERA a livello sociale, di costumi e idee.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No guarda, con me prendi una cantonata. Non mi dà fastidio assolutamente.
> Il retaggio eventualmente non è che le donne non guardano, il retaggio eventualmente può essere che le donne vengono cresciute per non guardare...e continuo a fare un esempio.
> Ho detto che rimanevo nel generico, se tu invece ti sei documentata buon per te, pure io...e ho raccolto altri dati.
> Se poi i miei dati vengono confermati allora vorrà dire che siamo un popolo bigotto e amen, se ora tutti mi vengono a dire che sbaglio amen uguale.
> ...


nemmeno a me eccita l'immagine di un pene avulso da un contesto..

così come non mi suscitano un bel niente le immagini pornografiche zoomate. Nel senso, una scena di sesso mi suscita qualcosa, sicuramente. Ma uno zoom su un pene che entra in una vagina e basta proprio zero


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo la fortuna di aver sempre avuto diversi amici maschi li conosco abbastanza.
> Intendo di diverse età tra l'altro.
> Quasi tutti hanno appunto queste "cartoline", che poi spinta o meno spinta...una volta ho chiesto a uno di questi perchè tenesse alcune foto così, la risposta è stata molto semplice "perchè mi piace e se avessi voluto ritrovarla, con tutte le foto che ci sono sul web, avrei fatto fatica...e così è già qui".
> La semplicità fatta persona.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No guarda, con me prendi una cantonata. Non mi dà fastidio assolutamente.
> Il retaggio eventualmente non è che le donne non guardano, il retaggio eventualmente può essere che le donne vengono cresciute per non guardare...e continuo a fare un esempio.
> Ho detto che rimanevo nel generico, se tu invece ti sei documentata buon per te, pure io...e ho raccolto altri dati.
> Se poi i miei dati vengono confermati allora vorrà dire che siamo un popolo bigotto e amen, se ora tutti mi vengono a dire che sbaglio amen uguale.
> ...


quoto
Ma leggo che avete spostato il discorso


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno a me eccita l'immagine di un pene avulso da un contesto..
> 
> così come non mi suscitano un bel niente le immagini pornografiche zoomate. Nel senso, una scena di sesso mi suscita qualcosa, sicuramente. Ma uno zoom su un pene che entra in una vagina e basta proprio zero


Io questo dicevo...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No guarda, con me prendi una cantonata. Non mi dà fastidio assolutamente.
> Il retaggio eventualmente non è che le donne non guardano, il retaggio eventualmente può essere che le donne vengono cresciute per non guardare...e continuo a fare un esempio.
> Ho detto che rimanevo nel generico, se tu invece ti sei documentata buon per te, pure io...e ho raccolto altri dati.
> Se poi i miei dati vengono confermati allora vorrà dire che siamo un popolo bigotto e amen, se ora tutti mi vengono a dire che sbaglio amen uguale.
> ...


Ti posso dire che vale anche per l'uomo.
Un semplice organo genitale avulso dal contesto non interessa a nessuno.
Per essere eccitante devi accompagnarlo a un volto e ricamarci una tua storia su.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> Ma leggo che avete spostato il discorso


Ma sììììììììììì!!!! Spostiamo il discorso!!
Non so nemmeno da dove partivamo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me l'errore più grande che possiamo fare è pensare che non esistano differenze tra uomini e donne e appiattire le difformità... non è questa (a mio avviso ) la strada per arrivare alla vera parità dei sessi - intendo VERA a livello sociale, di costumi e idee.


Quoto! Le differenze, che esistono e sono palesi (non solo nella sessualità) sono un arricchimento per entrambi. Siamo fatti per essere complementari, l'universo si basa totalmente su polarità corpi e pensieri differenti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sììììììììììì!!!! Spostiamo il discorso!!
> Non so nemmeno da dove partivamo!!! :rotfl:


Era per dire che prima non concordavo con te
Ora si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io questo dicevo...


si infatti!


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io questo dicevo...


silloso  quoto te e Danny in tutto il discorso :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prendi il cell, apri un contatto, metti allega e seleziona foto.
> In fondo trovi le sent con la cartella al numero o al contatto a cui sono state inviate.
> Attenzione però che se lei ha cancellato da chat wa includendo anche l'opzione che cancella l'immagine in cartella non la trovi ne in sent né così.


CHE BELLO NON AVERE UN ANDROID


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che vale anche per l'uomo.
> Un semplice organo genitale avulso dal contesto non interessa a nessuno.
> Per essere eccitante devi accompagnarlo a un volto e ricamarci una tua storia su.


Sì infatti l'ho detto in un qualche intervento prima, che appunto anche gli uomini hanno poi bisogno che il tutto abbia un senso.
Il vedere una patata così d'emblèe può suscitare interesse a un ragazzino alle prime armi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì infatti l'ho detto in un qualche intervento prima, che appunto anche gli uomini hanno poi bisogno che il tutto abbia un senso.
> Il vedere una patata così d'emblèe può suscitare interesse a un ragazzino alle prime armi.


E allora perchp tenere nudi di donne sconosciute sul cell:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le abbiamo viste a Copenaghen, dove c'era anche una discreta presenza femminile nei sexy shop.
> Sul secondo neretto: secondo te  perché?


Già basta varcare il confine, tra Italia ed Austria, al primo autogrill su territorio "straniero" La cosa mi ha sbigottito, un conto se uno si allontana km, ma al primo, e giuro al primo!!!  Fa molto riflettere la cosa... 

Guarda non so darmi una risposta concreta, in quanto è un fenomeno che non appartiene alla mia generazione, cioè a noi del 90 in giù...

Ma già il gap nasce dal fatto per cui:

-doveva esser la donna a concedersi (mi fa terrore scriverla questa cosa, per me è condivisione);
-se una donna ha tanti uomini è zoccola, al contrario un figo;
-molti maschi considerano quelle dell'est zoccole, ma le adorano perché sono quelle che gliela danno :rotfl: 

Mentre qui giravano i film alla Lino Banfi, in Germania vi era un film che era stato considerato "porno" ma che parlava della semplice gravidanza, quindi mostrava entrambi i sessi! O ad esempio in lingua tedesca non si usa offendere una donna come "puttana", non vanno a denigrare il genere femminile... Sono tante sfumature, cose che mi danno a pensare! Ma onestamente non comprendo il motivo. E' un argomento che analizzo da anni!! Tu che idea hai a riguardo?


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era per dire che prima non concordavo con te
> Ora si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non farlo mai più!
Di non quotarmi intendo! C'ho le mie abitudini io...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non farlo mai più!
> Di non quotarmi intendo! C'ho le mie abitudini io...


Infatti ero un tantino a disagio nel disaccordo


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto! Le differenze, che esistono e sono palesi (non solo nella sessualità) sono un arricchimento per entrambi. Siamo fatti per essere complementari, l'universo si basa totalmente su polarità corpi e pensieri differenti.


non possiamo - IMHO - "pretendere" di arrivare ad essere trattati pari se disprezziamo ciò che ci rende difformi 

la parità dei sessi (argomento molto lungo, complesso e difficile) dovrebbe esserci nel rispetto delle reciproche differenze e nell'apprezzamento dell'altro, non perché noi donne dobbiamo a tutti i costi essere uguali nel segno del "vi facciamo vedere noi donne, yeah"


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perchp tenere nudi di donne sconosciute sul cell:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè prendono spunto, perchè una tal foto magari ha fatto pensare loro a una situazione, a una donna che conoscono in realtà, a chissà cosa. Sicuramente una foto è evocativa...che sia il soggetto (magari somigliante alla donna a cui pensano) o che sia una situazione (magari una foto esplica una fantasia che vogliono attuare).
Non parlo di una foto ginecologica, che tenersi una foto ginecologica serve solo a capire che tutte c'abbiamo la bagiana diversa... ma sai che novità!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno a me eccita l'immagine di un pene avulso da un contesto..
> 
> così come non mi suscitano un bel niente le immagini pornografiche zoomate. Nel senso, una scena di sesso mi suscita qualcosa, sicuramente. Ma uno zoom su un pene che entra in una vagina e basta proprio zero


ma questo vale anche per i maschi, che lo hanno confermato, in un altro thread con le immagini di primi piani di vagine! Ma de che stamo a parlà? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Già basta varcare il confine, tra Italia ed Austria, al primo autogrill su territorio "straniero" La cosa mi ha sbigottito, un conto se uno si allontana km, ma al primo, e giuro al primo!!!  Fa molto riflettere la cosa...
> 
> Guarda non so darmi una risposta concreta, in quanto è un fenomeno che non appartiene alla mia generazione, cioè a noi del 90 in giù...
> 
> ...


ma se siamo noi donne (NOI generico, non io o te) a definire una "zoccola" perchè ha tanti uomini o per come si veste, o per come si comporta, parla, si muove, o per come scopa.

io non ho (quasi) MAI sentito un uomo dire: "hai visto tizio x che schifoso? cioè guarda come si veste, guarda come scopa, che schifoso."

prima solidarietà, poi sorellanza, poi rispetto delle differenze, amore per l'altro e poi forse si può parlare di come colmare il gap....


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì infatti l'ho detto in un qualche intervento prima, che appunto anche gli uomini hanno poi bisogno che il tutto abbia un senso.
> Il vedere una patata così d'emblèe può suscitare interesse a un ragazzino alle prime armi.



Non per niente su yuoporn ci sono le categorie.
Un classico commento dei maschi quando sanno che vado su spiagge nudiste è "Ma come fai a non eccitarti di fronte a tutte quelle donne nude".
Ora, loro si immaginano di trovare in quegli ambienti un'area onirica dove vedere spogliate tutte le donne dei loro desideri.
Se ovviamente dovesse capitare loro di finire su una spiaggia nudista, rimarrebbero invece delusi.
Perché si troverebbero di fronte a donne nude che non suscitano loro granché, non toccando alcuna loro corda.
Non è la nudità in sé a essere eccitante, anzi, certe nudità suscitano l'effetto contrario. Una patata nuda non dice nulla, se decontestualizzata. 
La ragazza che mi piace (o qualcuna che me la ricordi) sì.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma questo vale anche per i maschi, che lo hanno confermato, in un altro thread con le immagini di primi piani di vagine! Ma de che stamo a parlà? :rotfl:


bene, allora siamo a posto! siamo pari


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non possiamo - IMHO - "pretendere" di arrivare ad essere trattati pari se disprezziamo ciò che ci rende difformi
> 
> *la parità dei sessi (argomento molto lungo, complesso e difficile) dovrebbe esserci nel rispetto delle reciproche differenze e nell'apprezzamento dell'altro, non perché noi donne dobbiamo a tutti i costi essere uguali nel segno del "vi facciamo vedere noi donne*, yeah"


Eh si... uguali nei doveri e nei diritti (cosa che in tante parti del mondo ancora non si è realizzata), fortunatamente diversi nel resto. Ma se si osserva il mondo senza passare la realtà evidente al setaccio di idee, tale verità è evidente. Facendo chiaramente salvi tutti i singoli casi che si discostano da ciò, e che necessariamente devono esistere per confermare qualunque regola.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se siamo *noi donne* (NOI generico, non io o te) a definire una "zoccola" perchè ha tanti uomini o per come si veste, o per come si comporta, parla, si muove, o per come scopa.
> 
> io non ho (quasi) MAI sentito un uomo dire: "hai visto tizio x che schifoso? cioè guarda come si veste, guarda come scopa, che schifoso."
> 
> prima solidarietà, poi sorellanza, poi rispetto delle differenze, amore per l'altro e poi forse si può parlare di come colmare il gap....


donne e uomini! La differenza in Italia fa piacere alle donne italiane ed agli uomini, per i vantaggi che ne ricavano entrambi! 

Le differenze ci sono, ma non sono di certo che la donna vive di "emozioni" (lo so che non è stato detto questo, ma è per sintetizzare), e l'uomo di visioni! Poi se un tempo era così, ci sta, ma oggi l'unica certezza è che ad un uomo etero piace la donna, ad una donna etero piace l'uomo! Anche la parte visiva sta acquisendo un suo perché, e non è che lo sto dicendo io, basta iniziare a vedere le tendenze economiche italiane! Un tempo si è fatto finta che alle donne non interessasse... ma ne riparleremo tra qualche anno


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se siamo noi donne (NOI generico, non io o te) a definire una "zoccola" perchè ha tanti uomini o per come si veste, o per come si comporta, parla, si muove, o per come scopa.
> 
> io non ho (quasi) MAI sentito un uomo dire: "hai visto tizio x che schifoso? cioè guarda come si veste, guarda come scopa, che schifoso."
> 
> *prima solidarietà, poi sorellanza*, poi rispetto delle differenze, amore per l'altro e poi forse si può parlare di come colmare il gap....


che poi, per dirla tutta, a volte queste solidarietà e sorellanze femminili fanno presto a trasformarsi in ferocissimi duelli al coltello :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> donne e uomini! La differenza in Italia fa piacere alle donne italiane ed agli uomini, per i vantaggi che ne ricavano entrambi!
> 
> Le differenze ci sono, ma non sono di certo che la donna vive di "emozioni" (lo so che non è stato detto questo, ma è per sintetizzare), e l'uomo di visioni! Poi se un tempo era così, ci sta, ma oggi l'unica certezza è che ad un uomo etero piace la donna, ad una donna etero piace l'uomo! Anche la parte visiva sta acquisendo un suo perché, e non è che lo sto dicendo io, basta iniziare a vedere le tendenze economiche italiane! Un tempo si è fatto finta che alle donne non interessasse... ma ne riparleremo tra qualche anno


io credo che se iniziassero le donne a non giudicare le altre donne ma ad essere un po' più solidali, forse il meccanismo che tu descrivi si incepperebbe.

per il resto non mi sembra di aver mai detto che agli uomini piacciono le donne ma alle donne piace il cucito e l'uomo no :rotfl: e la parte visiva va benissimo, tant'è che IO ho pubblicato qui le foto di Tom Hardy a petto, per cui...

ho semplicemente rimarcato il fatto che a me l'organo sessuale e/o parti del corpo erotizzanti senza contesto non mi eccitano.. e non mi sembra che ciò depauperi la parità


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non per niente su yuoporn ci sono le categorie.
> Un classico commento dei maschi quando sanno che vado su spiagge nudiste è "Ma come fai a non eccitarti di fronte a tutte quelle donne nude".
> Ora, loro si immaginano di trovare in quegli ambienti un'area onirica dove vedere spogliate tutte le donne dei loro desideri.
> Se ovviamente dovesse capitare loro di finire su una spiaggia nudista, rimarrebbero invece delusi.
> ...


Ecco... :up: 

O non abbiamo capito nulla, o sei troppo femmina tu, o troppo maschio io... o che casino! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi, per dirla tutta, a volte queste solidarietà e sorellanze femminili fanno presto a trasformarsi in ferocissimi duelli al coltello :singleeye:



eh già. personalmente non faccio mai (o tendo a non fare mai) catfight.

poi se mi ci trascini a forza, mi armo di machete  perchè per me è una cosa veramente ridicola.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io credo che* se iniziassero le donne a non giudicare le altre donne ma ad essere un po' più solidali*, forse il meccanismo che tu descrivi si incepperebbe.
> 
> per il resto non mi sembra di aver mai detto che agli uomini piacciono le donne ma alle donne piace il cucito e l'uomo no :rotfl: e la parte visiva va benissimo, tant'è che IO ho pubblicato qui le foto di Tom Hardy a petto, per cui...
> 
> ho semplicemente rimarcato il fatto che a me l'organo sessuale e/o parti del corpo erotizzanti senza contesto non mi eccitano.. e non mi sembra che ciò depauperi la parità


spesso però se altre donne non dicono che l'altra è troia, sono giudicate facili da altri maschi italiani!!:rotfl: 

Bella la mi Germania, dove ogni secondo il mio ragazzo era adocchiato e mangiato con gli occhi dalle tedesche!!!  E nessuna fiatava! Nessuna giudicava, ci provavano liberamente e pace!!! Ecco lì non mi sono sentita giudicata!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh già. personalmente non faccio mai (o tendo a non fare mai)* catfight.*
> 
> poi se mi ci trascini a forza, mi armo di machete  perchè per me è una cosa veramente ridicola.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stupendo, non lo conoscevo


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> G. E' un argomento che analizzo da anni!! Tu che idea hai a riguardo?


Ho difficoltà anch'io a comprendere la cosa.
Da 10 anni faccio le vacanze in un villaggio naturista tedesco, un mese ogni anno, quindi entro in contatto con una visione del corpo diversa dalla nostra.
In Italia c'è ancora molta difficoltà a vivere e a conoscere il proprio corpo e a sganciare la sessualità dalla nudità, per esempio. 
Si è poi molto conformisti e legati a un'idea di apparenza in un contesto sociale.
Si tende quindi ad assumere comportamenti stereotipati senza metterli in discussione per conformarli alle proprie esigenze.
Nessuno di noi è abituato a vivere nella naturalezza fin da bambini, certi comportamenti vengono suggeriti se non imposti fin dall'infanzia, vi è una condanna velata nei confronti dell'espressione sessuale femminile che viene ricondotta a seguire dei parametri definiti dal maschio, non vi è una reale parità tra i sessi ma ancora molto contrasto nel definire i ruoli.
Poi riscontro molta ansia, paura in genere nel rapporto con gli altri, che porta a castrarsi nelle proprie ambizioni.
Popoli nordici hanno una valutazione del proprio corpo più strumentale, è un corpo e stop, ne comprendono i termini i limiti le finalità diverse da quelle sessuali, per cui per compensazione quando affrontano l'argomento sesso lo fanno con spirito analogo, del tutto strumentale e senza troppi pudori.
Poi, sì, queste sono solo alcune considerazioni, forse una reale visione della cosa la si dovrebbe ottenere attraverso una più accurata valutazione storica.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stupendo, non lo conoscevo




come dice il mio mito ZeroCalcare, "la poi chiamà rissa se finisci almeno in Cronaca de Roma, tutto er resto so du gatti che soffiano"


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come dice il mio mito ZeroCalcare, "la poi chiamà rissa se finisci almeno in Cronaca de Roma, tutto er resto so du gatti che soffiano"


ahahahahahah


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> donne e uomini! La differenza in Italia fa piacere alle donne italiane ed agli uomini, per i vantaggi che ne ricavano entrambi!
> 
> Le differenze ci sono, ma non sono di certo che la donna vive di "emozioni" (lo so che non è stato detto questo, ma è per sintetizzare), e l'uomo di visioni! Poi se un tempo era così, ci sta, ma oggi l'unica certezza è che ad un uomo etero piace la donna, ad una donna etero piace l'uomo! Anche la parte visiva sta acquisendo un suo perché, e non è che lo sto dicendo io, basta iniziare a vedere le tendenze economiche italiane! Un tempo si è fatto finta che alle donne non interessasse... ma ne riparleremo tra qualche anno



Gli uomini hanno cominciato ad andare dall'estetista!
E quanto!
Io per esempio mi faccio ceretta in varie parti del corpo, pulizia viso.
Alcuni si fanno sopracciglia etc etc
Lo abbiamo capito che a (certe) donne l'uomo curato piace.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho difficoltà anch'io a comprendere la cosa.
> Da 10 anni faccio le vacanze in un villaggio naturista tedesco, un mese ogni anno, quindi entro in contatto con una visione del corpo diversa dalla nostra.
> In Italia c'è ancora molta difficoltà a vivere e a conoscere il proprio corpo e a sganciare la sessualità dalla nudità, per esempio.
> Si è poi molto conformisti e legati a un'idea di apparenza in un contesto sociale.
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo, ma avrai notato anche tu che la parola"naturista" purtroppo in Italia fa pensare a qualcosa di sessualizzato, quando io ho avuto ex naturisti che appunto non erano per nulla "pervertiti", perchè semplicemente per loro è un corpo. Sono molto più in linea con il tuo pensiero, che con i più italiani! Ma sai che ancora parlarne in pubblico è un peso... Un amico di famiglia dalle spiagge è stato allontanato una volta perchè naturista è stato definito, senza motivo, come un pervertito... :facepalmaveva il costume, ma alcune mamme pensavano che  guardava troppo le proprie bimbe, in quanto sapevano che posti frequentava- ovvero le spiagge di nudisti). Con questo episodio ho capito molto...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo, ma avrai notato anche tu che la parola"naturista" purtroppo in Italia fa pensare a qualcosa di sessualizzato, quando io ho avuto ex naturisti che appunto non erano per nulla "pervertiti", perchè semplicemente per loro è un corpo. Sono molto più in linea con il tuo pensiero, che con i più italiani! Ma sai che ancora parlarne in pubblico è un peso... Un amico di famiglia dalle spiagge è stato allontanato una volta perchè naturista è stato definito, senza motivo, come un pervertito... :facepalmaveva il costume, ma alcune mamme pensavano che  guardava troppo le proprie bimbe, in quanto sapevano che posti frequentava- ovvero le spiagge di nudisti). Con questo episodio ho capito molto...


scusa se ho capito bene una persona, in costume, è stato allontanata da una spiaggia pubblica solo perchè naturista?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno cominciato ad andare dall'estetista!
> E quanto!
> Io per esempio mi faccio ceretta in varie parti del corpo, pulizia viso.
> Alcuni si fanno sopracciglia etc etc
> Lo abbiamo capito che a (certe) donne l'uomo curato piace.


Si si, ma con un occhio relativamente attento, si notano! I 20enni di oggi uomini si curano e mostrano il loro corpo, non è più come un tempo una prerogativa femminile, non usano la minigonna, ma si fanno il fisico adatto, si depilano ed anche ieri erano in canottiera (cioè a petto nudo) al supermercato... anni fa non era così, solo una piccola percentuale. Un tempo si parlava quasi e solo di nudo femminile, alcuni addirittura dicevano che il nudo maschile era sgraziato e brutto alla vista (ne avrei parlato volentieri con il mio amico Michelangelo ), oggi questa tendenza anche se lentamente si sta modificando, il maschio è sempre più esteta e vuole apparire. Questo piace ed eccita... anche nelle disco italiane sempre più cubisti. Insomma oggi il maschio si vende, e alla donna la cosa piace... non solo dal punto di vista emotivo, ma soprattutto visivo! 

scusa sono di fretta, non faccio a tempo a rileggere


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> scusa se ho capito bene una persona, in costume, è stato allontanata da una spiaggia pubblica solo perchè naturista?


Purtroppo si, perché le mamme sapevano che frequentava "quei posti", e allora hanno tutelato le loro figlie... 

La vita da naturista in Italia è tutt'altro che semplice purtroppo! Si hanno tante leggende...


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno cominciato ad andare dall'estetista!
> E quanto!
> Io per esempio mi faccio ceretta in varie parti del corpo, pulizia viso.
> Alcuni si fanno sopracciglia etc etc
> Lo abbiamo capito che a (certe) donne l'uomo curato piace.


io non ci penso nemmeno, invece


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

:up:





ivanl ha detto:


> io non ci penso nemmeno, invece


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto! Le differenze, che esistono e sono palesi (non solo nella sessualità) sono un arricchimento per entrambi. Siamo fatti per essere complementari, l'universo si basa totalmente su polarità corpi e pensieri differenti.



Certo che è così.
Se lo dicevo io, però, partiva un'ennesima caccia alle streghe, anzi, alla vecchia befana, cioè io per il mio modo di pensare arcaio.
Com'è strano il mondo...


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è così.
> Se lo dicevo io, però, partiva un'ennesima caccia alle streghe, anzi, alla vecchia befana, cioè io per il mio modo di pensare arcaio.
> Com'è strano il mondo...


per quanto mi riguarda, mi spiace ma non è così. ti ho dato un rosso nell'altra discussione non per il tuo modo di pensare ma per l'attacco gratuito ad una nuova utente che si è posta in modo educato e gentile.

è una cosa che mi da molto fastidio, che reputo ingiusta, ingiustificata e fuori luogo. E dò e darò rossi a chiunque faccia altrettanto.

non era per la persona ma per la frase.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo, ma avrai notato anche tu che la parola"naturista" purtroppo in Italia fa pensare a qualcosa di sessualizzato, quando io ho avuto ex naturisti che appunto non erano per nulla "pervertiti", perchè semplicemente per loro è un corpo. Sono molto più in linea con il tuo pensiero, che con i più italiani! Ma sai che ancora parlarne in pubblico è un peso... Un amico di famiglia dalle spiagge è stato allontanato una volta perchè naturista è stato definito, senza motivo, come un pervertito... :facepalmaveva il costume, ma alcune mamme pensavano che  guardava troppo le proprie bimbe, in quanto sapevano che posti frequentava- ovvero le spiagge di nudisti). Con questo episodio ho capito molto...


Di naturisti in Italia ce ne sono tanti.
Da noi a Milano una persona di media cultura non riesce a trovarlo affatto strano.
Tutti i nostri amici lo sanno.
Sul poster che gira per l'Europa per le fiere del turismo ci siamo a turno tutti noi della nostra famiglia.
Non ho mai avuto critiche per questo.
Fortunatamente.
Poi in alcuni ambiti del territorio le cose vanno sicuramente in maniera diversa e c'è stato anche chi si preoccupava di non ricevere a casa la rivista per non farlo sapere ai vicini di casa.
Ultimamente da noi stanno sorgendo strutture sedicenti naturiste che in realtà sono dei privè.
Al di là della finalità sbagliata (naturiste non sono, non vi è una "cultura del nudo" secondo l'etimologia tedesca, alla base), non credo siano da pervertiti neanche in questo caso. Sono strutture finalizzate a vivere il sesso in una maniera diversa da quella tradizionale. E diciamo, ad assicurare anche guadagni ai gestori.
Quindi non comprendo l'episodio e l'attributo pervertito dato da quelle mamme...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è così.
> Se lo dicevo io, però, partiva un'ennesima caccia alle streghe, anzi, alla vecchia befana, cioè io per il mio modo di pensare arcaio.
> Com'è strano il mondo...


Diletta, per ciò che mi riguarda se lo dicevi tu, ti avrei quotata senza riserve.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, perché le mamme sapevano che frequentava "quei posti", e allora hanno tutelato le loro figlie...
> 
> La vita da naturista in Italia è tutt'altro che semplice purtroppo! Si hanno tante leggende...


Una persona, in una spiaggia pubblica, regolarmente in costume da bagno e che non sta facendo nulla, che viene allontanato (immagino da qualcuno in divisa) senza alcun motivo. Mi sarebbe piaciuto essere al posto di quel signore. Dico davvero


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, perché le mamme sapevano che frequentava "quei posti", e allora hanno tutelato le loro figlie...
> 
> La vita da naturista in Italia è tutt'altro che semplice purtroppo! Si hanno tante leggende...


... spesso non del tutto false, perché sotto l'etichetta naturista si nasconde di tutto.
Ma a parte questa valutazione, esistono strutture serie (da Pizzo Greco a Le betulle di Torino) dove si pratica un naturismo abbastanza vicino all'idea originale.
Le difficoltà stanno nel trovare i luoghi ove praticarlo.
Così si va all'estero (Spagna, Francia, Croazia), dove trovi villaggi ben organizzati e adatti alle famiglie.
Frequentazione mediamente olandese, tedesca, francese, e ad agosto italiana.
In Italia con la depenalizzazione dei reati il naturismo non lo è più (ma tanto si veniva assolti sempre) ma si beccheranno 5000 euro di multa contro i 200 circa di prima.
Idem se si viene colti ad andare in camporella nel parco (cosa credo assai più comune e che coinvolge più o meno tutti)
Ehm... stiamo proprio progredendo eh...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, perché le mamme sapevano che frequentava "quei posti", e allora hanno tutelato le loro figlie...
> 
> La vita da naturista in Italia è tutt'altro che semplice purtroppo! Si hanno tante leggende...


Ma con quale motivazione?... episodio assurdo, davvero.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non ci penso nemmeno, invece



Come stai a punti neri?


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno cominciato ad andare dall'estetista!
> E quanto!
> Io per esempio mi faccio ceretta in varie parti del corpo, pulizia viso.
> Alcuni si fanno sopracciglia etc etc
> Lo abbiamo capito che a (certe) donne l'uomo curato piace.


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come stai a punti neri?


non ne ho, a quel che vedo...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non ci penso nemmeno, invece


Grazie Gesù


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


quoto.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Boh, forse mi ero spiegata male io...comunque vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, perché le mamme sapevano che frequentava "quei posti", e allora hanno tutelato le loro figlie...
> 
> La vita da naturista in Italia è tutt'altro che semplice purtroppo! Si hanno tante leggende...


quelle mamme non hanno sbagliato in sè.    il "naturista" italiano medio è quello che pensa di andare a Cape d'Agde in estate a trombare in spiaggia e riporta in Italia quel preconcetto.


il naturismo fatto alla nordica non è patrimonio dei paesi mediterranei.    quindi la diffidenza ci sta.


Chè poi quello cui hai assistito fosse un caso di ipertutela, non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se mai scriverò che mi depilo, abbattetemi... chiedete il ban :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> se mai scriverò che mi depilo, abbattetemi... chiedete il ban :rotfl:


Ma guarda...da parte mia sicuro!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> se mai scriverò che mi depilo, abbattetemi... chiedete il ban :rotfl:


il giorno che scrivi che ti depili ti riempio di rossi. Tranquillo


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda...da parte mia sicuro!


sapevo di poter contare su di te :up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> il giorno che scrivi che ti depili ti riempio di rossi. Tranquillo


brava ragazza, so che nel caso non avrai pietà! Mi date fiducia


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelle mamme non hanno sbagliato in sè.    il "naturista" italiano medio è quello che pensa di andare a Cape d'Agde in estate a trombare in spiaggia e riporta in Italia quel preconcetto.
> 
> 
> il naturismo fatto alla nordica non è patrimonio dei paesi mediterranei.    quindi la diffidenza ci sta.
> ...


Ma anche no. Il porco italiano medio pensa di andare a cap d'adge e declina su Capocotta. Lo scambista e l'esibizionista ci va -  a cap d'Adge - con la tipa e tromba. Il naturista va in Croazia Corsica Costa Azzurra Spagna Grecia tutti paesi mediterranei con tutta la famiglia. L'associazione italiana naturista conta 5000 iscritti. Non siamo così retrogradi, credimi.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> se mai scriverò che mi depilo, abbattetemi... chiedete il ban :rotfl:


Come stai a peli?
Ti dirò... gli apprezzamenti femminili dopo ci sono stati. Quindi...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Non capisco quelle mamme in quell'ambito. Trovo che si siano comportate in base a un pregiudizio.
Non mi infastidiscono le persone che praticano naturismo, spesso all'estero le spiagge sono miste ma di sicuro non espongo i miei figli nudi a estranei esattamente come non lo faccio con me. Ma per loro ho un riguardo ancora maggiore. Questo è certo. Poi da maggiorenni facciano quel che credono.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come stai a peli?
> Ti dirò... gli apprezzamenti femminili dopo ci sono stati. Quindi...


Ascelle e petto normalmente pelose... direi nella media. Guarda sincero, se una donna non mi vuole per quello, cazzi suoi. Mi bastano quelle che normalmente apprezzano


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ascelle e petto normalmente pelose... direi nella media. Guarda sincero, se una donna non mi vuole per quello, cazzi suoi. Mi bastano quelle che normalmente apprezzano


Ce l'ho fatta a darti un verde


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ascelle e petto normalmente pelose... direi nella media. Guarda sincero, se una donna non mi vuole per quello, cazzi suoi. Mi bastano quelle che normalmente apprezzano


ma perchè ci son uomini che si depilano le ascelle? Posso al limite accettare un accorciamento...
no comunque io sono per proibire agli uomini di recarsi dall'estetista, poi ognuno ha i propri gusti, ma veramente w l'uomo peloso!!!


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ascelle e petto normalmente pelose... direi nella media. Guarda sincero, se una donna non mi vuole per quello, cazzi suoi. Mi bastano quelle che normalmente apprezzano


Nessuna donna non ti vorrà per quello. Ma diciamo... come a noi una donna scialba spettinata con i peli sulle gambe e eccessivi sul pube (una volta ne vidi una greca con i peli pubici fino all'ombelico) può darci l'idea che non si ami poi tanto e non si curi... e spesso e purtroppo è oggetto di critiche... perché non dovrebbe valere anche per l'uomo? Questo per riallacciarci anche al discorso iniziato da Scaredheart etc. ... per dire... in Germania non sono pochi gli uomini che si depilano dappertutto per esempio. E tra i giovani delle grandi città del nord ormai è usuale l'appuntamento con l'estetista. Sono le ragazze giovani spesso a pretenderlo. E il ragazzo che va in discoteca si deve adeguare. E lo fa in competizione con gli altri coetanei. Non dico ovviamente tutti... però questa tendenza c'è.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma perchè ci son uomini che si depilano le ascelle? Posso al limite accettare un accorciamento...
> no comunque io sono per proibire agli uomini di recarsi dall'estetista, poi ognuno ha i propri gusti, ma veramente w l'uomo peloso!!!


Direi. Fanno schifo. Ma anche se fai sport come il ciclismo ti depili... le ascelle pezzate non si possono vedere ... come l'uomo in canottiera.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ascelle e petto normalmente pelose... direi nella media. Guarda sincero, se una donna non mi vuole per quello, cazzi suoi. Mi bastano quelle che normalmente apprezzano


Io di peli invece ne ho... e parecchi... e ingrigiti mi facevano schifo. Per non parlare di quelli sulla schiena... che crescono dopo una certa età. Ah ... verso i 50 crescono nel naso e nelle orecchie... che fai? Li tieni?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma perchè ci son uomini che si depilano le ascelle? Posso al limite accettare un accorciamento...
> no comunque io sono per proibire agli uomini di recarsi dall'estetista, poi ognuno ha i propri gusti, ma veramente w l'uomo peloso!!!


Più che pelosi, naturali


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuna donna non ti vorrà per quello. Ma diciamo... come a noi una donna scialba spettinata con i peli sulle gambe e eccessivi sul pube (una volta ne vidi una greca con i peli pubici fino all'ombelico) può darci l'idea che non si ami poi tanto e non si curi... e spesso e purtroppo è oggetto di critiche... perché non dovrebbe valere anche per l'uomo? Questo per riallacciarci anche al discorso iniziato da Scaredheart etc. ... per dire... in Germania non sono pochi gli uomini che si depilano dappertutto per esempio. E tra i giovani delle grandi città del nord ormai è usuale l'appuntamento con l'estetista. Sono le ragazze giovani spesso a pretenderlo. E il ragazzo che va in discoteca si deve adeguare. E lo fa in competizione con gli altri coetanei. Non dico ovviamente tutti... però questa tendenza c'è.


e i risultati di ciò li abbiamo visti a capodanno


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma non mi baso sulla mera esperienza di vita! Diciamo che a me sta cosa non è mai andata già del tutto, e mi ha sempre incuriosito! Quindi posso vantare una certa "documentazione" a riguardo. E fidati che è più un fattore culturale che altro  se parli altro che... in Italia si tende a credere questo, ed è dimostrato anche dal fatto che se entri in edicola si vedono riviste pornografiche solo per uomini! All'estero guarda caso no, *sono presenti anche quelle per donne!!*  Non penso che chiunque le acquisti sia per riderci su, o solo i gay! E' solo un falso retaggio culturale, ma proprio falso! Come quando si diceva che le donne tradiscono meno, o che le donne si eccitano solo con le emozioni!!! Si immagino... :rotfl: Ma capisco di star dicendo qualcosa che in Italia ancora dà parecchio fastidio al momento...


wow che conquista


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Direi. Fanno schifo. Ma anche se fai sport come il ciclismo ti depili... le ascelle pezzate non si possono vedere ... come l'uomo in canottiera.


Danny nulla di personale.
Ma non mi piacciono! A parte che ad es. a me piacciono i peli nel petto nell'uomo!
Nelle ascelle un accorciamento se è troppo peloso, ma proprio nulla, no a me sembrerebbe troppo strano.
Poi odio con tutte le forze le sopracciglia curate all'estremo!
Come dice farfalla, preferisco l'uomo al naturale!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Direi. Fanno schifo. Ma anche se fai sport come il ciclismo ti depili... le ascelle pezzate non si possono vedere ... come l'uomo in canottiera.


Ci sono ascelle pezzate perfettamente depilate. Quello dipende dal lavarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Danny nulla di personale.
> Ma non mi piacciono! A parte che ad es. a* me piacciono i peli nel petto nell'uomo!*
> Nelle ascelle un accorciamento se è troppo peloso, ma proprio nulla, no a me sembrerebbe troppo strano.
> Poi odio con tutte le forze le sopracciglia curate all'estremo!
> Come dice farfalla, preferisco l'uomo al naturale!


:up::up::up::up::up:
Adoro giocarci.......dopo


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2016)

diciamo che in linea di massima ad una donna la foto di un pene equivale un po' ad un taglio di macelleria senza la materia cerebrale che lo sorregge
che in percentuale ci sia un erotismo molto più cerebrale mi pare oggettivo.poi le varie eccezioni come in tutto


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuna donna non ti vorrà per quello. Ma diciamo... come a noi una donna scialba spettinata con i peli sulle gambe e eccessivi sul pube (una volta ne vidi una greca con i peli pubici fino all'ombelico) può darci l'idea che non si ami poi tanto e non si curi... e spesso e purtroppo è oggetto di critiche... perché non dovrebbe valere anche per l'uomo? Questo per riallacciarci anche al discorso iniziato da Scaredheart etc. ... per dire... in Germania non sono pochi gli uomini che si depilano dappertutto per esempio. E tra i giovani delle grandi città del nord ormai è usuale l'appuntamento con l'estetista. Sono le ragazze giovani spesso a pretenderlo. E il ragazzo che va in discoteca si deve adeguare. E lo fa in competizione con gli altri coetanei. Non dico ovviamente tutti... però questa tendenza c'è.



:forza:   ma veramente di cuore ....


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Danny nulla di personale.
> Ma non mi piacciono! A parte che ad es. a me piacciono i peli nel petto nell'uomo!
> Nelle ascelle un accorciamento se è troppo peloso, ma proprio nulla, no a me sembrerebbe troppo strano.
> Poi odio con tutte le forze le sopracciglia curate all'estremo!
> Come dice farfalla, preferisco l'uomo al naturale!


Questione di gusti. Quello che conta è piacersi. Non discuto. Anni fa per esempio a me stupiva vedere uomini completamente depilati accompagnati da donne altrettanto senza peli in spiaggia come sono spesso i tedeschi, gli olandesi, i nordici in genere, ora mi sembra strano il contrario, vedere un uomo mediamente giovane che sta "al naturale" senza un minimo di interventi. D'altronde solo negli anni 90 era impossibile vedere una depilazione integrale del pube femminile (solo una mia tipa la faceva tra quelle che conoscevo e sembrava strana per qs sua esigenza), ora è quasi la norma tra le ragazze più giovani.


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questione di gusti. Quello che conta è piacersi. Non discuto. Anni fa per esempio a me stupiva vedere uomini completamente depilati accompagnati da donne altrettanto senza peli in spiaggia come sono spesso i tedeschi, gli olandesi, i nordici in genere, ora mi sembra strano il contrario, vedere un uomo mediamente giovane che sta "al naturale" senza un minimo di interventi. D'altronde solo negli anni 90 era impossibile vedere una depilazione integrale del pube femminile (solo una mia tipa la faceva tra quelle che conoscevo e sembrava strana per qs sua esigenza), ora è quasi la norma tra le ragazze più giovani.


no.    quello che conta è l'equilibrio.     e tu fai un mischione senza senso tra una più o meno accurata igiene personale ed il sembrare di Ken di Barbie.

 chiaro che vado dal dermatologo se ho un neo che rischia di degenerare.     e chiaro che vado dall'estetista se gico nella Pro Recco di pallanuoto perchè il pelo mi crea problemi in piscina.

e mi va anche bene che uno usi un suo profumo.    o un dopobarba, specie se ha qualche problema di sensibilità nel dopo rasatura.


ma uno con le sopracciglia disegnate o che sente il "bisogno" di creme,cremine e robe così NON deve essere visto come un progresso, perchè non lo è.

e se in Germania o Scandinavia questo è reputato "normale" è un loro problema.   che stanno però iniziando a pagare.


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.    quello che conta è l'equilibrio.     e tu fai un mischione senza senso tra una più o meno accurata igiene personale ed il sembrare di Ken di Barbie.
> 
> chiaro che vado dal dermatologo se ho un neo che rischia di degenerare.     e chiaro che vado dall'estetista se gico nella Pro Recco di pallanuoto perchè il pelo mi crea problemi in piscina.
> 
> ...


io concordo con perplesso, poi appunto ognuno fa quel che si sente, ma depilazione non equivale di certo a pulizia. 
Poi son vecchia ormai, ma sinceramente io non penso che mi depilerei integralmente neanche se avessi 20 anni.
Curata si integrale no, zone troppo delicate e ci son pelli e pelli. Io già divento un peperone in parti normali, figuriamoci tutto, no no! Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ce l'ho fatta a darti un verde


ahahahahah si ho visto


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuna donna non ti vorrà per quello. Ma diciamo... come a noi una donna scialba spettinata con i peli sulle gambe e eccessivi sul pube (*una volta ne vidi una greca con i peli pubici fino all'ombelico*) può darci l'idea che non si ami poi tanto e non si curi... e spesso e purtroppo è oggetto di critiche... *perché non dovrebbe valere anche per l'uomo*? Questo per riallacciarci anche al discorso iniziato da Scaredheart etc. ... per dire... in Germania non sono pochi gli uomini che si depilano dappertutto per esempio. E tra i giovani delle grandi città del nord ormai è usuale l'appuntamento con l'estetista. Sono le ragazze giovani spesso a pretenderlo. E il ragazzo che va in discoteca si deve adeguare. E lo fa in competizione con gli altri coetanei. Non dico ovviamente tutti... però questa tendenza c'è.


Però aspetta danny... se andiamo ai casi limite, ok. Posso capire che anche un uomo una sforbiciata se la dia. Io mi riferivo a normali pellicce homo sapiens  Poi io sono un po' "nordico", non particolarmente villoso, anzi ora mi sono concesso pure il pizzetto


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *diciamo che in linea di massima ad una donna la foto di un pene equivale un po' ad un taglio di macelleria senza la materia cerebrale che lo sorregge*
> che in percentuale ci sia un erotismo molto più cerebrale mi pare oggettivo.poi le varie eccezioni come in tutto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però aspetta danny... se andiamo ai casi limite, ok. Posso capire che anche un uomo una sforbiciata se la dia. Io mi riferivo a normali pellicce homo sapiens  Poi io sono un po' "nordico", non particolarmente villoso, anzi ora mi sono concesso pure il pizzetto


Non ricordo se forumisticamente sei ancora sposato o ti sei già separato


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> anzi ora mi sono concesso pure il pizzetto


Maledetto!!!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo se forumisticamente sei ancora sposato o ti sei già separato


Giù le zampe... È sposato e c' ha pure la cognata allegra...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo se forumisticamente sei ancora sposato o ti sei già separato


sempre felicemente sposato con Missus Ban


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sempre felicemente sposato con Missus Ban


Oh yes [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giù le zampe... È sposato e c' ha pure la cognata allegra...


"L'allegra cognata" potresti farci un racconto h-ot :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giù le zampe... È sposato e c' ha pure la cognata allegra...


"L'allegra cognata" è un titolo formidabile :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "L'allegra cognata" potresti farci un racconto h-ot :carneval:


non avevo letto


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "L'allegra cognata" potresti farci un racconto h-ot :carneval:





Nobody ha detto:


> "L'allegra cognata" è un titolo formidabile :rotfl:


Dopo Nicka in rosa scriverò l'allegra cognata...


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> "L'allegra cognata" è un titolo formidabile :rotfl:


Siamo in sintonia [emoji41][emoji41] come sempre!

Ah, quototi sui peli, ma insomma che io prediligo l'orsacchiotto (come dice Mr Peracott) è noto...


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però aspetta danny... se andiamo ai casi limite, ok. Posso capire che anche un uomo una sforbiciata se la dia. Io mi riferivo a normali pellicce homo sapiens  Poi io sono un po' "nordico", non particolarmente villoso, anzi ora mi sono concesso pure il pizzetto


idem, per peli e pizzetto. Si vede che ban predilige un certo tipo, anche virtualmente. Io pero', ho anche pochi capelli


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> idem, per peli e pizzetto. Si vede che ban predilige un certo tipo, anche virtualmente. Io pero', ho anche pochi capelli


Pizzetto e/o barba, lunga o rasa, incolta, adoro!
Idem per boccia  o rasato o capelli lunghetti alla Serpico


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *Siamo in sintonia* [emoji41][emoji41] come sempre!
> 
> Ah, quototi sui peli, ma insomma che io prediligo l'orsacchiotto (come dice Mr Peracott) è noto...


eh si, davvero! :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> idem, per peli e pizzetto. Si vede che ban predilige un certo tipo, anche virtualmente. Io pero', ho anche pochi capelli


allora vai di boccia a zero, col pizzetto è perfetta :up:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora vai di boccia a zero, col pizzetto è perfetta :up:


Concordo con marito, caro ex marito! [emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pizzetto e/o barba, lunga o rasa, incolta, adoro!
> Idem per boccia  o rasato o capelli lunghetti alla Serpico


Idem sorema!!!


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Idem sorema!!!


 I know


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Ma ste foto so a pecora si o no?


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ste foto so a pecora si o no?


Ha detto di no.....
Ciao Clà  tuttapposto?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Ah*



banshee ha detto:


> Ha detto di no.....
> Ciao Clà  tuttapposto?


No,voglio una foto a pecora....


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,voglio una foto a pecora....


:rotfl: :rotfl:
[emoji304]


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> [emoji304]


Uffà!


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,voglio una foto a pecora....


Se accetti la mia mi adopero...


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Siiiii*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se accetti la mia mi adopero...


Magariiii


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magariiii




Andata!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuna donna non ti vorrà per quello. Ma diciamo... come a noi una donna scialba spettinata con i peli sulle gambe e eccessivi sul pube (una volta ne vidi una greca con i peli pubici fino all'ombelico) può darci l'idea che non si ami poi tanto e non si curi... e spesso e purtroppo è oggetto di critiche... perché non dovrebbe valere anche per l'uomo? Questo per riallacciarci anche al discorso iniziato da Scaredheart etc. ... per dire... in Germania non sono pochi gli uomini che si depilano dappertutto per esempio. E tra i giovani delle grandi città del nord ormai è usuale l'appuntamento con l'estetista. Sono le ragazze giovani spesso a pretenderlo. E il ragazzo che va in discoteca si deve adeguare. E lo fa in competizione con gli altri coetanei. Non dico ovviamente tutti... però questa tendenza c'è.


:up: 

Ma qui "l'uomo c'ha da puzzà", come si dice ancora... a me non piace. C'é molta distinzione tra uomo curato, e uomo affemminato. Ma siamo sempre al solito punto fermo. E non sarà mia intenzione far cambiare idea, ma siamo lontani anni luce dal progresso, arriverà solo quando la vecchia generazione lascerà il posto alla nuova. Ogni donna sarà libera di esser ció che vuole, come ogni uomo, senza necessariamente esser considerata "troia". Ma siamo lontani al momento.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e i risultati di ciò li abbiamo visti a capodanno


Cosa? Che gli immigrati retrogradi stuprano le donne, che per la loro cultura sono  oggetti? A questa mentalità , se dobbiamo esagerare, sono più affini gli italiani, che i tedeschi!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> *Ma qui "l'uomo c'ha da puzzà", come si dice ancora*... a me non piace. C'é molta distinzione tra uomo curato, e uomo affemminato. Ma siamo sempre al solito punto fermo. E non sarà mia intenzione far cambiare idea, ma siamo lontani anni luce dal progresso, arriverà solo quando la vecchia generazione lascerà il posto alla nuova. Ogni donna sarà libera di esser ció che vuole, come ogni uomo, senza necessariamente esser considerata "troia". Ma siamo lontani al momento.


A me pare che quella rimasta ferma a vecchi stereotipi però sia tu...  il mondo è andato un pochino avanti anche qui, tra noi porci latini laidi e maschilisti, ma non te ne sei accorta :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A me pare che quella rimasta ferma a vecchi stereotipi però sia tu...  il mondo è andato un pochino avanti anche qui, *tra noi porci latini laidi e maschilisti,* ma non te ne sei accorta :singleeye:


Io da sfigata italica retrograda vi apprezzo, rimanete così!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io da sfigata italica retrograda vi apprezzo, rimanete così!


dio ti ringrazio... evviva le italiche :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A me pare che quella rimasta ferma a vecchi stereotipi però sia tu...  il mondo è andato un pochino avanti anche qui, tra noi porci latini laidi e maschilisti, ma non te ne sei accorta :singleeye:


Si, hai ragione, infatti mi sembrava di aver letto dei peli che garbano, e di un uomo che deve evitare l'estetista... per fortuna che mi confermi che é stato un abbaglio! Mi stavo a preoccupare


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.    quello che conta è l'equilibrio.     e tu fai un mischione senza senso tra una più o meno accurata igiene personale ed il sembrare di Ken di Barbie.
> 
> chiaro che vado dal dermatologo se ho un neo che rischia di degenerare.     e chiaro che vado dall'estetista se gico nella Pro Recco di pallanuoto perchè il pelo mi crea problemi in piscina.
> 
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.... Al di là dell'igiene, e dell'ordine perché uno non può semplicemente piacersi in un certo modo. Vale uguale per i tatuaggi. Per i piercing....e magari per. Il tipo di persone a cui si vuole piacere.
A me ad esempio, da sempre, gli uomini pelosi mi hanno suscitato un che di ribrezzo. Ma non sto scherzando. Proprio "schifo" .... Mio marito infatti è piuttosto"glabro" di natura. Anche se con gli anni gli sono sbucati peli qua e là. 
Lui è uno di quelli "sono un vero uomo" figurati se raso via.... Un giorno gli ho proprio detto che mi faceva schifo e che come pretendeva che io fossi in ordine (donna pelosa non si può VEDERE), Doveva esserlo anche lui.
É una questione di equilibri. Mettiamo anche le altre difficoltà che ho a stare con lui, che poi mi faccia anche schifo dal punto fisico è la fine......


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e i risultati di ciò li abbiamo visti a capodanno


Ti stai riferendo ai fatti di Colonia? Cosa c'entra col fatto che molti uomini tedeschi si depilino?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.    quello che conta è l'equilibrio.     e tu fai un mischione senza senso tra una più o meno accurata igiene personale ed il sembrare di Ken di Barbie.
> 
> chiaro che vado dal dermatologo se ho un neo che rischia di degenerare.     e chiaro che vado dall'estetista se gico nella Pro Recco di pallanuoto perchè il pelo mi crea problemi in piscina.
> 
> ...


Come lo starebbero pagando?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.    quello che conta è l'equilibrio.     e tu fai un mischione senza senso tra una più o meno accurata igiene personale ed il sembrare di Ken di Barbie.
> 
> chiaro che vado dal dermatologo se ho un neo che rischia di degenerare.     e chiaro che vado dall'estetista se gico nella Pro Recco di pallanuoto perchè il pelo mi crea problemi in piscina.
> 
> ...


Difatti non ho parlato di progresso (che renderebbe necessario una trattazione più articolata del fenomeno) ma di cambiamenti. Una patata depilata è un progresso? Ni. Dipende. Boh. Mah.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però aspetta danny... se andiamo ai casi limite, ok. Posso capire che anche un uomo una sforbiciata se la dia. Io mi riferivo a normali pellicce homo sapiens  Poi io sono un po' "nordico", non particolarmente villoso, anzi ora mi sono concesso pure il pizzetto


Io invece sn mediterraneo con tendenza al villoso.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pizzetto e/o barba, lunga o rasa, incolta, adoro!
> Idem per boccia  o rasato o capelli lunghetti alla Serpico


Barba... no... però in due giorni si risolve. Incolta di sicuro. Capelli lunghi... si fino a due giorni fa. Sull'orsacchiotto ci siamo però. Ciaoooooii


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ma qui "l'uomo c'ha da puzzà", come si dice ancora... a me non piace. C'é molta distinzione tra uomo curato, e uomo affemminato. Ma siamo sempre al solito punto fermo. E non sarà mia intenzione far cambiare idea, ma siamo lontani anni luce dal progresso, arriverà solo quando la vecchia generazione lascerà il posto alla nuova. Ogni donna sarà libera di esser ció che vuole, come ogni uomo, senza necessariamente esser considerata "troia". Ma siamo lontani al momento.


Diciamo che finché non si farà distinzione tra uomo effeminato e uomo curato, , parallelamente una donna libera continuerà a venire considerata troia, come dici tu secondo un gioco dei ruoli che non sono neppure convinto che verrà scardinato con le prossime generazioni. L'uomo italiano è molto insicuro e ha bisogno di aggrapparsi a stereotipi che gli garantiscano un'identità virile che non riesce ancora a sviluppare in maniera matura.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che finché non si farà distinzione tra uomo effeminato e uomo curato, , parallelamente una donna libera continuerà a venire considerata troia, come dici tu secondo un gioco dei ruoli che non sono neppure convinto che verrà scardinato con le prossime generazioni. L'uomo italiano è molto insicuro e ha bisogno di aggrapparsi a stereotipi che gli garantiscano un'identità virile che non riesce ancora a sviluppare in maniera matura.


Non riesco a capire cosa c'entri l'essere curato con l'essere peloso è uguale di quando sento donna in carne non si cura. 
boh per me un discorso che non sta in piedi


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

A me sembra di sognare.
Il mio "ex" è portatore sano di pelliccia, mi fa concorrenza...
Lo è sempre stato, petto villoso, di quelli che se tiene la camicia leggermente sbottonata gli si vede, stomaco e pancia li ha, pacco non ne parliamo, gambe e braccia nella norma, barba o pizzetto a seconda del periodo, capelli mai rasati ma sempre sul lunghetto.
E dire che non si cura o che "ha da puzzà" uno del genere è una bestemmia, è talmente fighetto che apriti cielo.
Sempre in ordine, sempre pulito e profumato, è fobico per certe cose quindi figuriamoci.
Ma non è quello che va dall'estetista tra cremine e cremette e cerette.
M'ha sempre detto "ma ti pare possibile che io devo fare felici gli occhi altrui? Ma che è? Un po' di pelo ti sconvolge? Allora ad una certa quella è la porta e vai"
Facciamo delle belle distinzioni...che vuol dire il concetto "c'ha il pelo e non butta soldi inutili indi non si cura?"


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra di sognare.
> Il mio "ex" è portatore sano di pelliccia, mi fa concorrenza...
> Lo è sempre stato, petto villoso, di quelli che se tiene la camicia leggermente sbottonata gli si vede, stomaco e pancia li ha, pacco non ne parliamo, gambe e braccia nella norma, barba o pizzetto a seconda del periodo, capelli mai rasati ma sempre sul lunghetto.
> E dire che non si cura o che "ha da puzzà" uno del genere è una bestemmia, è talmente fighetto che apriti cielo.
> ...


Quella della porta è quella che dico io a mio marito quando parla di taglie 40 Ahahahah
Un grande il tuo compagno


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, infatti mi sembrava di aver letto dei peli che garbano, e di un uomo che deve evitare l'estetista... per fortuna che mi confermi che é stato un abbaglio! Mi stavo a preoccupare


i peli ho notato che garbano eccome  ovviamente parlo di normale pelliccia umana. Diversa cosa è non curare il proprio aspetto, che denota mancanza di rispetto prima di tutto verso se stessi prima ancora che verso gli altri. Sono due cose un filino differenti. Poi è ovvio che ognuno è libero di depilarsi come preferisce, ma da qui a tirar fuori teorie sociosessuali un po' ne corre


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella della porta è quella che dico io a mio marito quando parla di taglie 40 Ahahahah
> Un grande il tuo compagno


Ehm...il mio ex...
Il mio compagno è un siculo normanno, ne ha meno di me!! 
Da piccolo era rosso...e anche oggi ha pelle bianchissima, gliela invidio...
Tra i due la terrona sono indiscutibilmente io!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...il mio ex...
> Il mio compagno è un siculo normanno, ne ha meno di me!!
> Da piccolo era rosso...e anche oggi ha pelle bianchissima, gliela invidio...
> Tra i due la terrona sono indiscutibilmente io!


Ops


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> i peli ho notato che garbano eccome  ovviamente parlo di normale pelliccia umana. Diversa cosa è non curare il proprio aspetto, che denota mancanza di rispetto prima di tutto verso se stessi prima ancora che verso gli altri. Sono due cose un filino differenti. Poi è ovvio che ognuno è libero di depilarsi come preferisce, ma da qui a tirar fuori teorie sociosessuali un po' ne corre


Ma un filino proprio eh 
Ho sonno non ho dormito puoi evitare di iniziare s scrivere cose da quotare?
Tanto nel week scrivo con il cell e non posso darti verdi. Quindi non ti affaticare


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra di sognare.
> Il mio "ex" è portatore sano di pelliccia, mi fa concorrenza...
> Lo è sempre stato, *petto villoso*, di quelli che se tiene la camicia leggermente sbottonata gli si vede, stomaco e pancia li ha, pacco non ne parliamo, gambe e braccia nella norma, barba o pizzetto a seconda del periodo, capelli mai rasati ma sempre sul lunghetto.
> *E dire che non si cura o che "ha da puzzà" uno del genere è una bestemmia*, è talmente fighetto che apriti cielo.
> ...


Eppure mi pare impossibile... chi ha il petto villoso generalmente ha le briciole incastrate nei pelazzi! E le piattole dove le lasciamo?  Dai, dicci la verità... :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un filino proprio eh
> Ho sonno non ho dormito puoi evitare di iniziare s scrivere cose da quotare?
> Tanto nel week scrivo con il cell e non posso darti verdi. Quindi non ti affaticare


 Ok, mi rilasso


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece sn mediterraneo con tendenza al villoso.


in crucconia spaccheresti di brutto! Le fraulein metterebbero una taglia sulla tua testa, saresti un ricercato  A meno che negli anni le cose siano cambiate anche lì, è da parecchio che non ci vado.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra di sognare.
> Il mio "ex" è portatore sano di pelliccia, mi fa concorrenza...
> Lo è sempre stato, petto villoso, di quelli che se tiene la camicia leggermente sbottonata gli si vede, stomaco e pancia li ha, pacco non ne parliamo, gambe e braccia nella norma, barba o pizzetto a seconda del periodo, capelli mai rasati ma sempre sul lunghetto.
> E dire che non si cura o che "ha da puzzà" uno del genere è una bestemmia, è talmente fighetto che apriti cielo.
> ...


Nicka... il tuo è sempre in ordine pulito e profumato. Basta questo. Poi sia per la donna che per l'uomo il pelo è una scelta. Può piacere o meno. Come la pancetta al posto della tartaruga o il tatuaggio contro la pelle naturale. Sono scelte estetiche personali su cui è inutile andare a discutere. Ci si passano ore come a fare dei distinguo tra bionde o brune, formose o magre. Chi se ne frega. L'importante è che una scelta estetica non sia fonte di pettegolezzo inutile. Che mi frega se una non si depila o se si tinge i capelli o si fa il french. Sono scelte sue che vanno accettate. Ecco: io sono stato criticato per questo. Che poi ho passato 46 anni della mia vita senza andare dall'estetista. Vedi te. A me non frega nulla di quello che possono pensare le persone delle mie scelte. Mi fa specie notare come l'occhio degli altru cada sempre invece si come uno è facendosi delle idee su come dovrebbe invece essere.


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Momento 
Momento
Momento: intanto c è una bella differenza tra esser curati e esser trasandati che non c'azzecca una sega con peli, barbe e quant'altro.
Puoi essere trasandato e non curato pure se sei glabro.
Secondo poi, un conto è sistemarsi i peli del naso e delle orecchie (come dice giustamente Danny) un conto sono le sopracciglia disegnate alla Grimilde addosso ad un uomo, la ceretta totale -se non per motivi sportivi, chiaro- e la cura ossessiva del corpo.

Io un uomo che passa più tempo a farsi beeeelo di me non lo voglio :rotfl: sarò antica e retrograda!


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eppure mi pare impossibile... chi ha il petto villoso generalmente ha le briciole incastrate nei pelazzi! E le piattole dove le lasciamo?  Dai, dicci la verità... :rotfl:


Hai intenzione di discutere dei miei gusti?!?! 
Dovresti vedere me come sono... Quello in foto mi starebbe benissimo vicino!!!


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nicka... il tuo è sempre in ordine pulito e profumato. Basta questo. Poi sia per la donna che per l'uomo il pelo è una scelta. Può piacere o meno. Come la pancetta al posto della tartaruga o il tatuaggio contro la pelle naturale. Sono scelte estetiche personali su cui è inutile andare a discutere. Ci si passano ore come a fare dei distinguo tra bionde o brune, formose o magre. Chi se ne frega. L'importante è che una scelta estetica non sia fonte di pettegolezzo inutile. Che mi frega se una non si depila o se si tinge i capelli o si fa il french. Sono scelte sue che vanno accettate. Ecco: io sono stato criticato per questo. Che poi ho passato 46 anni della mia vita senza andare dall'estetista. Vedi te. A me non frega nulla di quello che possono pensare le persone delle mie scelte. Mi fa specie notare come l'occhio degli altru cada sempre invece su come uno è.


Ma io di questo parlavo...


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Momento
> Momento
> Momento: intanto c è una bella differenza tra esser curati e esser trasandati che non c'azzecca una sega con peli, barbe e quant'altro.
> Puoi essere trasandato e non curato pure se sei glabro.
> ...


Eh...mi sembra lapalissiano...


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...mi sembra lapalissiano...


Ho avuto il lieve sospetto che così non fosse :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ho avuto il lieve sospetto che così non fosse :rotfl:


Pure tu?!


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure tu?!


"Alla fine, fu colto da un lievisssssimo sospetto"...


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "Alla fine, fu colto da un lievisssssimo sospetto"...
> View attachment 11276


:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Barba... no... però in due giorni si risolve. Incolta di sicuro. Capelli lunghi... si fino a due giorni fa. Sull'orsacchiotto ci siamo però. Ciaoooooii


La passione per la barba è fantastica per questo....bastano due giorni e ci sta 
Sul resto :up: e ti quoto sull'attenzione ai peli naso/orecchie! [emoji41]


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "Alla fine, fu colto da un lievisssssimo sospetto"...
> View attachment 11276


:rotfl:
so' tiapolico nell'amplessooo
spropurzionato pe' quanto ricuarda le timensioni di sessooo
e se trofo la donna ciustaaa
me la ciuccio come un'aracostaaa


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nicka... il tuo è sempre in ordine pulito e profumato. Basta questo. Poi sia per la donna che per l'uomo il pelo è una scelta. Può piacere o meno. Come la pancetta al posto della tartaruga o il tatuaggio contro la pelle naturale. Sono scelte estetiche personali su cui è inutile andare a discutere. Ci si passano ore come a fare dei distinguo tra bionde o brune, formose o magre. Chi se ne frega. L'importante è che una scelta estetica non sia fonte di pettegolezzo inutile. Che mi frega se una non si depila o se si tinge i capelli o si fa il french. Sono scelte sue che vanno accettate. Ecco: io sono stato criticato per questo. Che poi ho passato 46 anni della mia vita senza andare dall'estetista. Vedi te. A me non frega nulla di quello che possono pensare le persone delle mie scelte. Mi fa specie notare come l'occhio degli altru cada sempre invece si come uno è facendosi delle idee su come dovrebbe invece essere.


Guarda che hai parlato tu di uomini che si curano perché vanno dall'estetista come a dire che chi non ci va non si cura


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Momento
> Momento
> Momento: intanto c è una bella differenza tra esser curati e esser trasandati che non c'azzecca una sega con peli, barbe e quant'altro.
> Puoi essere trasandato e non curato pure se sei glabro.
> ...


Che faccio, quoto? 
Ma si va quoto


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> so' tiapolico nell'amplessooo
> spropurzionato pe' quanto ricuarda le timensioni di sessooo
> e se trofo la donna ciustaaa
> me la ciuccio come un'aracostaaa


Ma sa chi mi ricord lei, Donatella Erezion quella di "splentito splendent"

Il filoncino specialo per lei c è sempr!!


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che faccio, quoto?
> Ma si va quoto


 :up:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma sa chi mi ricord lei, Donatella Erezion quella di "splentito splendent"
> 
> Il filoncino specialo per lei c è sempr!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure tu?!


tutta la famiglia ha avuto questo sospetto, cognatina allegra


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

Non volevo continuare la discussione, ma visto che ciò che è stato da me espresso è stato evidentemente non compreso (e sicuramente è complice il fatto di non eccellere nell'esprimermi), ci tengo a chiarire.

La finalità del mio discorso tende a mirare alla libertà individuale, a mio modesto avviso ognuno deve esser libero di viversi la propria vita come meglio crede. E su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo! O sbaglio?

La libertà passa anche attraverso piccoli gesti, che non sono conquiste, sono semplici atteggiamenti che ognuno di noi può assumere senza cadere banalmente in un cliché. Può esser una Scared che felicemente acquista un porno in edicola , perché mi dovrebbe esser preclusa questa possibilità? E perché dovrebbe categorizzarmi?
Ma ancora, un Danny che va dall'estetista! Chi ha parlato che Danny si faccia fare le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano? A me queste conclusioni sembrano ridicole! Il venir meno alla virilità solo perché manca del pelo mi pare assurda come affermazione, allora davvero l'abito fa il monaco! Eppure ci sono uomini che sono virili in ogni loro forma, e sostanza... oppure semplicemente per essere in una certa maniera basta conformarsi, e diventare un branco di pecore? 
Ora, la libertà di espressione è un sacrosanto diritto di chiunque, e ci mancherebbe censurare. Ma da qui al classificarci in determinati atteggiamenti IO non ci sto! 
Il dire "a me il pelo non piace" è una cosa, il deridere chi va dall'estetista è un'altra! E ce ne passa, o forse ho una sensibilità più arguta, ma questo è un chiudersi a riccio, e rendere la voce univoca! 
Altro punto è sul classificare la sessualità maschile e quella femminile, vi è mai venuto il dubbio che i più potrebbero non esporsi perché non confacenti al classico luogo comune ed esser derisi, o non compresi?

Ma poi da cosa diviene questo bisogno di creare queste categorie?? Vi fa stare tranquilli? Ogni discorso che categorizza può esser smontato, in quanto siamo una moltitudine di persone, e quindi una grande stravaganza di personalità! Il racchiudere banalmente la sessualità in dei luoghi comuni mi sembra assurdo, e fuorviante, per chi non vi si rispecchia, facendo nascere delle complessità inutili! E visto che l'uomo è un esser sociale, è ovvio che tenda a far gruppo, unendosi al coro anche se sa che quella non è la sua natura...

Io sono sempre più convinta che la vera distinzione è che siamo persone: ogni altra deduzione è banale e del tutto senza fondamento. Anche se  capisco che questo non rende tranquilli! 

Peace and Love!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non volevo continuare la discussione, ma visto che ciò che è stato da me espresso è stato evidentemente non compreso (e sicuramente è complice il fatto di non eccellere nell'esprimermi), ci tengo a chiarire.
> 
> La finalità del mio discorso tende a mirare alla libertà individuale, a mio modesto avviso ognuno deve esser libero di viversi la propria vita come meglio crede. E su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo! O sbaglio?
> 
> ...


Veramente qui chi a categorizzata in uomini che si curano s non si curano in base al fatto che abbiano o non abbiano i peli non sono stata certo io.
Il resto sono gusti. A me un uomo depilato risulta meno attraente e maschile di uno che non lo é. A me, non in generale. Poi come sempre liberi tutti


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente qui chi a categorizzata in uomini che si curano s non si curano in base al fatto che abbiano o non abbiano i peli non sono stata certo io.
> Il resto sono gusti. A me un uomo depilato risulta meno attraente e maschile di uno che non lo é. A me, non in generale. Poi come sempre liberi tutti


Ero stata volutamente provocatoria perchè tempo fa, quando in un thread si é affrontata la questione della depilazione intima femminile, molte persone l'hanno accostata alla cura della persona! É stato un mio ennesimo esperimento  

Poi ovviamente sui gusti personali nulla da eccepire!  E ci mancherebbe, ma lo stesso deve valere per chiunque  ( sto generalizzando non mi riferisco a te)


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non volevo continuare la discussione, ma visto che ciò che è stato da me espresso è stato evidentemente non compreso (e sicuramente è complice il fatto di non eccellere nell'esprimermi), ci tengo a chiarire.
> 
> La finalità del mio discorso tende a mirare alla libertà individuale, a mio modesto avviso ognuno deve esser libero di viversi la propria vita come meglio crede. E su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo! O sbaglio?
> 
> ...



:quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto:


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io di questo parlavo...


Dov'è il pollice su?.uffa che imbranato che sono su smartphone... sorriso.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non volevo continuare la discussione, ma visto che ciò che è stato da me espresso è stato evidentemente non compreso (e sicuramente è complice il fatto di non eccellere nell'esprimermi), ci tengo a chiarire.
> 
> La finalità del mio discorso tende a mirare alla libertà individuale, a mio modesto avviso ognuno deve esser libero di viversi la propria vita come meglio crede. E su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo! O sbaglio?
> 
> ...


La questione delle libertà individuali mi è sempre stata a cuore. E il dibattimento sul conformismo che è un modo (tra i tanti ma tra i più abusati) per celare le proprie paure (secondo me) e insicurezze ma che genera diffusa infelicita' meriterebbe un approfondimento.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

Mi devono essere sfuggiti gli interventi che deridono danny che va dall'estetista, è possibile. In quanto all'evitare le categorie, dipende dal dominio che si assume... esseri viventi, regno animale, mammiferi, primati, homo sapiens, uomo-donna. A meno che non si voglia tornare alla singolarità iniziale in cui siamo tutti in camporella uniti e felici, è normale suddividere l'universo a vari livelli se si vuole mantenere un minimo di sequenza logica in un discorso.
Ora è innegabile che esistano due polarità nell'essere umano: maschio e femmina. Questi due poli complementari hanno caratteristiche morfologiche ben distinte, da cui discendono a cascata una varietà infinita di comportamenti.
Che poi chiunque appartenga a questi due poli possa fare i cazzi che desidera finchè non rompe le palle al prossimo, dovrebbe essere pacifico, oltre che desiderabile per poter avere un mondo che sia il più vario divertente ed interessante possibile.
Quindi evviva le donne che si masturbano su youporn :singleeye: con la passera depilata o pelosa, va bene lo stesso... non si fanno discriminazioni


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque. ...
Se un uomo mi piace....
Mi piace sia che porti le sopraciglia ad ala di gabbiano e sia che abbia il pelo dietro la schiena. 
Chissenefrega! 
Sono stata insieme ad ambo le categorie e non mi e mai importato nulla delle loro scelte estetiche,  del pelo folto o meno.  Se uno ti piace,  tutto diventa bello. Per me.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti non ho parlato di progresso (che renderebbe necessario una trattazione più articolata del fenomeno) ma di cambiamenti. Una patata depilata è un progresso? Ni. Dipende. Boh. Mah.


sì, lo è perchè dal punto di vista igienico significa eliminare le condizioni per la proliferazione delle piattole.   ad esempio.

le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano no, perchè dal punto di vista della salute non ha rilevanza, sono una scelta estetica.
e no non sono un progresso.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, lo è perchè dal punto di vista igienico significa eliminare le condizioni per la proliferazione delle piattole.   ad esempio.
> 
> le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano no, perchè dal punto di vista della salute non ha rilevanza, sono una scelta estetica.
> e no non sono un progresso.


Be'....a questo punto anche I capelli corti lo sono. Meno rischi di pidocchi. 
Eppure un sacco di donne con la vagina totalmente depilata hanno capelli lunghi. 
Sono scelte estetiche. ....e anche comode. ...
Il sesso orale su una depilata non è meglio?  Cosa dite?


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, lo è perchè dal punto di vista igienico significa eliminare le condizioni per la proliferazione delle piattole.   ad esempio.
> 
> le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano no, perchè dal punto di vista della salute non ha rilevanza, sono una scelta estetica.
> e no non sono un progresso.


Sulle piattole stendiamo un velo pietoso....


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Be'....a questo punto anche I capelli corti lo sono. Meno rischi di pidocchi.
> Eppure un sacco di donne con la vagina totalmente depilata hanno capelli lunghi.
> Sono scelte estetiche. ....e anche comode. ...
> Il sesso orale su una depilata non è meglio?  Cosa dite?


sì e no.   perchè dovresti portare la rasata militare.  anche un normale capello a caschetto è a rischio.


da quello che mi hanno sempre detto le donne, con la depilazione si sente molto di più il sesso orale.  penso di potermi fidare sulla parola


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non volevo continuare la discussione, ma visto che ciò che è stato da me espresso è stato evidentemente non compreso (e sicuramente è complice il fatto di non eccellere nell'esprimermi), ci tengo a chiarire.
> 
> La finalità del mio discorso tende a mirare alla libertà individuale, a mio modesto avviso ognuno deve esser libero di viversi la propria vita come meglio crede. E su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo! O sbaglio?
> 
> ...


Primo neretto: ma chi preclude la possibilità a Scared di comprare  felicemente un porno? A me non risulta ci siano questi vincoli, a meno  che tu non sia minorenne e ti garantisco che io anche da minorenne  riuscivo ad entrare in possesso di zozzerie. Detto ciò l'unica cosa che  posso dire è che il porno è fatto più ad appannaggio del pubblico  maschile in quanto come già spiegato la sessualità maschile è più visiva  rispetto a quella femminile, ma questo è un fatto dimostrato anche  scientificamente ed è qualcosa di molto generico. Va da sè quindi che il  giornaletto zozzo lo prendano più i maschietti che le femminucce e  quindi il mercato si conforma e si adegua di conseguenza.

Secondo neretto: a me non pare che qualcuno abbia deriso altri sul fatto  che vadano dall'estetista. Conosco molti uomini che ci vanno e non li  derido, ma posso dire che mi sembra eventualmente ridicolo quello che ha  le sopracciglia meno folte delle mie? Oppure posso dire che non  incontra la mia simpatia uno che mi sta a contare i peli e pretende che  io sia sempre e completamente glabra? Io non mi metto a depilarmi ogni  settimana per far contento un uomo, mai stata così. E fondamentalmente  il punto è questo, come pretendo rispetto nei miei confronti mi metto  anche nella condizione di rispettare. Poi ci si può piacere a  prescindere da peli o meno. Uno che spende soldi per farsi figo più di  quanto spendo io non è un uomo che voglio accanto.

Terzo neretto: guarda che io non ho parlato di categorie, ho voluto  generalizzare un discorso perchè se appunto dobbiamo stare qui a parlare  per singoli casi non ne usciamo più. E questo non vuol dire  categorizzare, vuol dire solo parlare di una media di persone. Se poi mi  volete smontare, ad esempio, la teoria che un uomo ha una sessualità  più visiva mentre una donna ha una sessualità diversa allora smontate  pure, chè di questo stavamo parlando. Che la categorizzazione e  l'incasellare le diversità non vuol dire mica niente, ma a me pare  pacifico dire che uomini e donne siano diversi...ed è proprio questo che  li fa unire e per me è anche questo il bello. 
Cosa c'entrano i complessi inutili? I luoghi comuni? 
Boh!


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Be'....a questo punto anche I capelli corti lo sono. Meno rischi di pidocchi.
> Eppure un sacco di donne con la vagina totalmente depilata hanno capelli lunghi.
> Sono scelte estetiche. ....e anche comode. ...
> Il sesso orale su una depilata non è meglio?  Cosa dite?


Io per prenderci mi sono rasata i capelli e ho tenuto la patata nature per mesi...


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, lo è perchè dal punto di vista igienico significa eliminare le condizioni per la proliferazione delle piattole.   ad esempio.
> 
> le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano no, perchè dal punto di vista della salute non ha rilevanza, sono una scelta estetica.
> e no non sono un progresso.


Piattole? :rotfl:
Quelle si prevengono con acqua e sapone e facendo attenzione a dove ci si siede/dorme.

Diciamo che un ginecologo non sarebbe assolutamente d'accordo 
Anzi. La depilazione totale è dannosa se non si sta attenti.


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Piattole? :rotfl:
> Quelle si prevengono con acqua e sapone e facendo attenzione a dove ci si siede/dorme.
> 
> Diciamo che un ginecologo non sarebbe assolutamente d'accordo
> Anzi. La depilazione totale è dannosa se non si sta attenti.


Quoto...


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Piattole? :rotfl:
> Quelle si prevengono con acqua e sapone e facendo attenzione a dove ci si siede/dorme.
> 
> Diciamo che un ginecologo non sarebbe assolutamente d'accordo
> Anzi. La depilazione totale è dannosa se non si sta attenti.


se intendi che la depilazione vada fatta da chi la sa fare e non da sè, non stento a crederti.

perdonami, ma a chi dice di essersi preso le piattole sedendosi sulla panca della palestra non credo.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per prenderci mi sono rasata i capelli e ho tenuto la patata nature per mesi...



Grande Nicka! 
Mostrare il tuo colore naturale solo a chi merita! 

(Do' per scontato che non hai fatto le meches colorate laggiu')


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grande Nicka!
> Mostrare il tuo colore naturale solo a chi merita!
> 
> (Do' per scontato che non hai fatto le meches colorate laggiu')


No l...meches viola sul ciuffo che mi è rimasto in testa...


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se intendi che la depilazione vada fatta da chi la sa fare e non da sè, non stento a crederti.
> 
> perdonami, ma a chi dice di essersi preso le piattole sedendosi sulla panca della palestra non credo.


Vabbe dai....
E' davvero raro prendersele eh!

Se vai con qualcuno che le ha o dai cessi sporchi o...boh...non ne ho idea. ...
(Questo dando per scontato che una si occupi regolarmente della propria Igiene intima )


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No l...meches viola sul ciuffo che mi è rimasto in testa...


Sei bella comunque ti metti.  Ne sono certa


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per prenderci mi sono rasata i capelli e ho tenuto la patata nature per mesi...


Premetto che ho perso il filo del discorso ... Domanda : perché non si può tenere la patata nature ? :singleeye: Contro indicazioni ?


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premetto che ho perso il filo del discorso ... Domanda : perché non si può tenere la patata nature ? :singleeye: Contro indicazioni ?


Ottima domanda


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vabbe dai....
> E' davvero raro prendersele eh!
> 
> Se vai con qualcuno che le ha o dai cessi sporchi o...boh...non ne ho idea. ...
> (Questo dando per scontato che una si occupi regolarmente della propria Igiene intima )


è raro perchè siamo più o meno tutti attenti alla nostra salute ed igiene intima.     per questo chi si piglia le piattole sarà ben dura che le prenda andando in una latrina stile Calcutta.

e non stiamo manco in Alaska, con le mitiche baite con il bagno esterno


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premetto che ho perso il filo del discorso ... Domanda : perché non si può tenere la patata nature ? :singleeye: Contro indicazioni ?


No...anzi...in teoria è meglio. 
Che poi rasata una donna senta di più è vero. 
Anche se i peli servono nell' attrito dei rapporti sessuali. E la depilazione causa microtraumi che possono causare infezioni.


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se intendi che la depilazione vada fatta da chi la sa fare e non da sè, non stento a crederti.
> 
> perdonami, ma a chi dice di essersi preso le piattole sedendosi sulla panca della palestra non credo.


1) no. Intendo che se ci si depila integralmente bisogna stare proprio più attenti a come ci si veste (sintetici e cose troppo strette diventano più pericolosi) e ad avere più igiene. La peluria è protettiva contro una serie di cose (irritazioni candide vaginiti) che se la si toglie diventano più frequenti.
Come i peli del tuo naso oltretutto serve come ostacolo contro i batteri.

2) non parlavo di palestre, ma di cessi pubblici, ad esempio. O di ostelli e via dicendo.
E comunque bisogna entrare in ambienti proprio fetidi per prendersele.


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...anzi...in teoria è meglio.
> Che poi rasata una donna senta di più è vero.
> Anche se i peli servono nell' attrito dei rapporti sessuali. E la depilazione causa microtraumi che possono causare infezioni.


Sì, anche.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

ma mo' che c'entrano le piattole col discorso sulla depilazione  penso sia l'ultimo motivo per cui uno o una vada a spender soldi per cerette o luce pulsata


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premetto che ho perso il filo del discorso ... Domanda : perché non si può tenere la patata nature ? :singleeye: Contro indicazioni ?


Boh... aumento  rischio d'ingoio di peluria?  Soffocamento?


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 1) no. Intendo che se ci si depila integralmente bisogna stare proprio più attenti a come ci si veste (sintetici e cose troppo strette diventano più pericolosi) e ad avere più igiene. La peluria è protettiva contro una serie di cose (irritazioni candide vaginiti) che se la si toglie diventano più frequenti.
> Come i peli del tuo naso oltretutto serve come ostacolo contro i batteri.
> 
> 2) non parlavo di palestre, ma di cessi pubblici, ad esempio. O di ostelli e via dicendo.
> E comunque bisogna entrare in ambienti proprio fetidi per prendersele.


nel primo caso suppongo si possa ovviare col pratino all'inglese, se mi passi il parallelo.   onestamente non ho mai sentito di donne che abbiano lamentato i problemi che dici, ma non discuto che sia così.

nel secondo caso è una situazione che può avvenire solo coi WC chimici.  ma devi avere proprio sfiga.
per questo dico che chi s'è preso le piattole, ha poche balle da raccontare, oggigiorno in Italia.


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma mo' che c'entrano le piattole col discorso sulla depilazione  penso sia l'ultimo motivo per cui uno o una vada a spender soldi per cerette o luce pulsata


Ma infatti. 
Io le piattole le tengo come animali domestici.


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel primo caso suppongo si possa ovviare col pratino all'inglese, se mi passi il parallelo.   onestamente non ho mai sentito di donne che abbiano lamentato i problemi che dici, ma non discuto che sia così.
> 
> nel secondo caso è una situazione che può avvenire solo coi WC chimici.  ma devi avere proprio sfiga.
> per questo dico che chi s'è preso le piattole, ha poche balle da raccontare, oggigiorno in Italia.


Si perply, il punto del discorso è che le piattole non c'entrano, che, fidati, per quanto tu non l'abbia sentito le cose stanno esattamente come ho scritto e che la depilazione non ha alcun motivo igienico.


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Io le piattole le tengo come animali domestici.


Azz.
E io che mi sono sempre limitata ad addestrare le mie pulci.
Stai avanti, donna.


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.
> E io che mi sono sempre limitata ad addestrare le mie pulci.
> Stai avanti, donna.


Ma che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Io le piattole le tengo come animali domestici.


figata :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si perply, il punto del discorso è che le piattole non c'entrano, che, fidati, per quanto tu non l'abbia sentito le cose stanno esattamente come ho scritto e che la depilazione non ha alcun motivo igienico.


posso dirti che mi è sempre stato confermato il contrario  ma mi fido anche del tuo parere.


----------



## Spot (16 Gennaio 2016)

E io ti dico che il mio parere viene da diversi pareri specialistici, riferendosi alla depilazione integrale, ovvio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si perply, il punto del discorso è che le piattole non c'entrano, che, fidati, per quanto tu non l'abbia sentito le cose stanno esattamente come ho scritto e che la depilazione non ha alcun motivo igienico.


In che senso? 
Io per esempio ho iniziato a depilarmi totalmente proprio perché mi sento più pulita. Soprattutto durante il ciclo. Non sto dicendo che chi non lo fa sia meno pulita di me ma che sia una mia sensazione. Oltre che nel sesso le sensazioni sono sempre per me amplificate.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E io ti dico che il mio parere viene da diversi pareri specialistici, riferendosi alla depilazione integrale, ovvio.


già detto che ti credo?


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Be'....a questo punto anche I capelli corti lo sono. Meno rischi di pidocchi.
> Eppure un sacco di donne con la vagina totalmente depilata hanno capelli lunghi.
> Sono scelte estetiche. ....e anche comode. ...
> Il sesso orale su una depilata non è meglio?  Cosa dite?


Presente! Depilazione totale ma capelli lunghissimi :rotfl: 
Per me il sesso orale è meglio ora di quando non mi depilavo totalmente  la controindicazione fastidiosa è la ricrescita...oltre al dolore


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Per il resto del discorso quoto Nicka, Nob e Farfalla...oggi sono pigra e loro hanno espresso anche il mio pensiero :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Presente! Depilazione totale ma capelli lunghissimi :rotfl:
> Per me il sesso orale è meglio ora di quando non mi depilavo totalmente  la controindicazione fastidiosa è la ricrescita...oltre al dolore


Il problema della crescita con la ceretta lo ridici di molto


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema della crescita con la ceretta lo ridici di molto


Io faccio la ceretta....solo ceretta, non uso altro metodo depilatorio...
Sicuramente meglio del rasoio :scared: però mi da noia uguale...vorrei fare la definitiva..


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Io per esempio ho iniziato a depilarmi totalmente proprio perché mi sento più pulita. Soprattutto durante il ciclo. Non sto dicendo che chi non lo fa sia meno pulita di me ma che sia una mia sensazione. Oltre che nel sesso le sensazioni sono sempre per me amplificate.


La sensazione di pulizia è normale, ma a livello igienico non c'è differenza. 
Sarebbe in realtà sbagliato anche la troppa igiene intima visto che va a modificare l'ambiente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io faccio la ceretta....solo ceretta, non uso altro metodo depilatorio...
> Sicuramente meglio del rasoio :scared: però mi da noia uguale...vorrei fare la definitiva..


Anche io vorrei fare la defknitiva. Spesa eccessiva al momento


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io vorrei fare la defknitiva. Spesa eccessiva al momento


Eh, idem anche per me....


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Ma le cerette a pecora?


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io vorrei fare la defknitiva. Spesa eccessiva al momento


Io ho già un mutuo... Al momento basta e avanza..


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le cerette a pecora?


Pure....


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho già un mutuo... Al momento basta e avanza..


C'è un centro che fa la luce pulsata 1€ al pelo....ma fatemi capire, stanno lì a contare? :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> C'è un centro che fa la luce pulsata 1€ al pelo....ma fatemi capire, stanno lì a contare? :rotfl:


ma a quel punto non conviene comprarsi la macchina e una se li fa a casa?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

Se la donna si depila é una questione di igiene, se l'uomo nn si depila non é una questione di igiene, e neppure di cura. 

Ne deduco che le donne hanno l'epidermide peggiore che fa proliferare piú batteri! Non si finisce mai di imparare.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vabbe dai....
> E' davvero raro prendersele eh!
> 
> Se vai con qualcuno che le ha o dai cessi sporchi o...boh...non ne ho idea. ...
> (Questo dando per scontato che una si occupi regolarmente della propria Igiene intima )


Inteso come giornaliera


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Se la donna si depila é una questione di igiene, se l'uomo nn si depila non é una questione di igiene, e neppure di cura.
> 
> Ne deduco che le donne hanno l'epidermide peggiore che fa proliferare piú batteri! Non si finisce mai di imparare.


Io mi depilo. Comunque  lo faccio per una questione estetica in generale, igienica soprattutto in estate comoresa la patata. 
 Bello che sto leggendo random ... :rotfl:leggo a caso ed intervengo. Modalità sfaticata


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La sensazione di pulizia è normale, ma a livello igienico non c'è differenza.
> Sarebbe in realtà sbagliato anche la troppa igiene intima visto che va a modificare l'ambiente.


Vero.


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> C'è un centro che fa la luce pulsata 1€ al pelo....ma fatemi capire, stanno lì a contare? :rotfl:


Ti dico questa:
Una volta ho visto un programma dove una ragazza ha detto che non usciva di casa se prima non si contava i peli pubici.
Al che mi sono alzata in piedi, mi sono calata le mutande e mi sono guardata. E ho deciso che se avessi dovuto fare la stessa cosa non sarei mai più uscita di casa. 
Vero è che questa aveva un'ossessione... Però...


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io faccio la ceretta....solo ceretta, non uso altro metodo depilatorio...
> Sicuramente meglio del rasoio :scared: però mi da noia uguale...vorrei fare la definitiva..





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io vorrei fare la defknitiva. Spesa eccessiva al momento





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le cerette a pecora?


Io l'ho regalata all'insaputa di mio marito a mia figlia per la maturità....
..spero di averle fatto un bel regalo...
Circa € 500 due anni fa laser


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io l'ho regalata all'insaputa di mio marito a mia figlia per la maturità....
> ..spero di averle fatto un bel regalo...
> Circa € 500 due anni fa laser


Bellissimo :up: fatto bene! Le hai risparmiato anni e anni di dolorose (e costose cerette)..
Le sono mai più ricresciuti?


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma a quel punto non conviene comprarsi la macchina e una se li fa a casa?


Le macchinette che ti vendono per casa sono a luce pulsata ( ho anche quella) bisogna stare attenti ai nei r alle macchine perché agisce sul "colore" mentre il laser si basa su un altro principio per cui anche se hai nei macchie o tatu non corri pericoli


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Bellissimo :up: fatto bene! Le hai risparmiato anni e anni di dolorose (e costose cerette)..
> Le sono mai più ricresciuti?


Lei è molto pelosa, purtroppo...qualcosina comunque ricresce a chiunque...ma una bella differenza


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

:facepalm:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le cerette *a pecora*?


dimmi quando è il tuo compleanno che te regalo un gregge


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.
> E io che mi sono sempre limitata ad addestrare le mie pulci.
> Stai avanti, donna.


Figliola , io non c'ho capito una mazza sul tuo avatar ma che è un deltaplano?


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figliola , io non c'ho capito una mazza sul tuo avatar ma che è un deltaplano?


a me fa pensare ai Pink Floyd


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me fa pensare ai Pink Floyd


Pink floyd?


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figliola , io non c'ho capito una mazza sul tuo avatar ma che è un deltaplano?





perplesso ha detto:


> a me fa pensare ai Pink Floyd


Sembra un tessuto leggero gonfiato dal vento e tenuto in base da una persona....


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pink floyd?





oro.blu ha detto:


> Sembra un tessuto leggero gonfiato dal vento e tenuto in base da una persona....










[video=youtube;7jMlFXouPk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMlFXouPk8[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;7jMlFXouPk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMlFXouPk8[/video]


Ok, la tesi di Oro


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok, la tesi di Oro


Sì, effetto surreale.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le cerette a pecora?


quelle si chiamano tosatura


----------



## oro.blu (17 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> quelle si chiamano tosatura



:up:


----------



## Spot (17 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figliola , io non c'ho capito una mazza sul tuo avatar ma che è un deltaplano?


Come hanno scritto loro


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Come hanno scritto loro


A me piace [emoji4] 
Ciao mogliettina [emoji173]


----------



## Spot (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> A me piace [emoji4]
> Ciao mogliettina [emoji173]


Ciao  :inlove: :


----------



## emme76 (3 Febbraio 2016)

qualche dubbio lo avrei.....


----------

